# Sticky  About UAE Forums



## Krazy

Trying to make it a little more "democractic" around here so let's give this a shot... 

I would like to get some feedback from everyone about the moderating around here... feel free to criticise (in a respectful manner) ... also use this thread for requests and suggestions


----------



## Emirati_Girl

Krazy said:


> Trying to make it a little more "democractic" around here so let's give this a shot...
> 
> I would like to get some feedback from everyone about the moderating around here... feel free to criticise (in a respectful manner) ... also use this thread for requests and suggestions


From my point of view.. , i see that there is no democracy about the politicals and the religious issues here.  

Yes it is about skyscrapers there is no doubt about that .. but i always check the others forums , they discuss about politicals while here everything is not allow .. for example the UK section ..

If any forumer doesn't want to discuss about it.. he can leave it without comment .. he doesn't need to bother himself by looking at it .. only if he wants to make some terrible things by trying to post stupid comment .. 

also the human being needs this kind of discussions .. 

and yes .. i want the moderator to be easy going not only serious..


----------



## malec

We do allow political discussions. It's just that these are sensitive issues so most likely it ends up getting locked but we do encourage debates


----------



## DUBAI

Sack the mods...

...Live the anarchic dream!


----------



## Krazy

@EG:

The reason no religion based discussions are allowed in the middle east and UAE forums is that they have resulted in complete chaos in the past. Unfortunately, certain people cannot handle such discussions responsibly and it just results in a situation where many people end up with brigs or permanent bans. There seems to be less tolerance on our forum for opposing views than there is in the other forums that you have mentioned that allow such discussions.

Besides, we have too much going on skyscraper related than the other forums... sometimes I think the reason other forums have so many off topic discussions is that they dont have much to talk about when it comes to skyscrapers compared to the UAE


----------



## dubaiflo

DUBAI said:


> Sack the mods...
> 
> ...Live the anarchic dream!


:rofl:

u wanted to become a mod actually


----------



## Nasrawi

Some suggestions:

*1. Cutting down on thread posts.*
Threads are supposed to be closed once they reach 500 or 525 posts and a new one is opened. I think we should keep this to the minimum possible so as not to have too many parts for the same project (no one's going to sift through everything and we end up repeating ourselves).

You can't really stop people from saying "Great tower.. I like the design"... etc, but you can cut down on things like this in the Al Burj thread for example. Notice posts 435 and 436. They're made a minute apart and yet the forumer didn't think of editing to add the question. It results in post whoring and threads that close fast.

Another reason is excess financial/investment-related discussions in threads. Most investors say there is a special forum they have for property talk, but they still bring in their clause and service charge complaints to the threads here.

*2. Consistent format for first post of each project thread.*
Trances used to have an introductory "form" to be filled out whenever a new project thread is created. You have to list the name, number of floors, height, area, number of phases, scheduled start and completion dates, a description of what is involved, contractor/architect, and some renderings.

This pattern used to be followed for a while, but lately people have given up on it and are satisfied with posting the first news article they find or show some renderings without any text (especially in part 2 or 3 threads for the same project). I think we should go back to the original format and make sure the info is updated whenever necessary.

*3. Other Emirates' updates.*
Abu Dhabi seems to be a bit neglected in terms of photo and news updates. It's improving somewhat now. The other emirates are ignored completely. I think that section needs at least one updates thread for news similar to the "Abu Dhabi updates" thread and "DUBAI GOSSIP".

*4. Scheduled photo updates.*
EDIT: Forgot about the Constructions Updates thread.
Most towers should have photos taken during the process of construction, and not just have a thread opened and not see/hear anything about it again until it's moved to the completed section.

Imre, AltinD, Omaro, and several other forumers have frequent photo updates. But they seem to be a bit random, and some projects are getting too much attention while others aren't getting any. Can we make sure that neglected projects have fair coverage?


----------



## AltinD

^^ LOCATION and accessibility are a very important factor on the amount of updates and general interest that a project receives. Afterall is an enthusiast's website and not a job providing corporation.


----------



## Nasrawi

AltinD said:


> ^^ LOCATION and accessibility are a very important factor on the amount of updates and general interest that a project receives. Afterall is an enthusiast's website and not a job providing corporation.


Since the same mods are on Emporis as well, they'd probably find some updates useful.


----------



## Krazy

The mods really cant do much about construction updates since this is done outside the forum and it's upto the people to contribute.


----------



## AltinD

That is what I'm saying. If I don't have interest in a building I wouldn't go to take updates, unless it happens to be in that aerea and I've the camera with me and am in "updates" mood. Also since it is hot and dusty (sometimes even no roads) there are limitation how far from the parked car you can or are willing to go.


----------



## DG

no comment

































yet


----------



## Nasrawi

Actually I had edited that part which is why it doesn't make much sense. I initially asked for a photo requests thread for updates, but then remembered there already is one.

You can't force anyone, but you can remind them in case they were in the area and were going to take photos, to look out for a particular tower. That thread fulfills the purpose anyway, so you can cancel the fourth point.


----------



## Krazy

My reply covered your point 3 as well


----------



## Nasrawi

Krazy said:


> My reply covered your point 3 as well


I don't think so. I didn't really mean photo updates for Other Emirates' projects. I was asking for a single thread for random news from the papers/elsewhere concerning them. I've run into several reports about expansions in some airports, transport news, industrial developments...etc in these places, and they're not worth their own thread but still are important enough to follow the development of these small towns.

We've had some threads about them dumped into the general UAE section.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

Krazy said:


> @EG:
> 
> The reason no religion based discussions are allowed in the middle east and UAE forums is that they have resulted in complete chaos in the past. Unfortunately, certain people cannot handle such discussions responsibly and it just results in a situation where many people end up with brigs or permanent bans. There seems to be less tolerance on our forum for opposing views than there is in the other forums that you have mentioned that allow such discussions.
> 
> Besides, we have too much going on skyscraper related than the other forums... sometimes I think the reason other forums have so many off topic discussions is that they dont have much to talk about when it comes to skyscrapers compared to the UAE





Sorry Krazy u didn't persuade me by what u said :sleepy: ..


----------



## Nasrawi

There are two threads for waterparks in DubaiLand, I believe they're the same. You can merge them.

Aqua Dunya - Includes more than 36 rides, a hotel, and an upcoming second theme park still under design. Al Sharq Investment Group, managed by Jumeirah International.

Aqua Dubai - More than 60 'activities', a hotel, aquarium, dolphinarium, submarine, museum, and water show. Al Sharq Investment Group, managed by Jumeirah International.


----------



## AltinD

^^ I belive the anser lies in here: "... and an upcomming theme park still under design..."


----------



## Nasrawi

AltinD said:


> ^^ I belive the anser lies in here: "... and an upcomming theme park still under design..."


Hmm.. but I believe the things they listed in both Aqua Dubai and Aqua Dunya (hotel etc) are exactly the same. Even if there were two parks they belong to the same development (like Legends of Arabia is part of Legends), so they should be merged into one.

I've requested this before but nothing happened... I think "Film City" should be renamed to "Studio City" or "Dubai Studio City". That's the official name of the development, which includes a film city within it.


----------



## mackie1964

Krazy said:


> Trying *to make it a little more "democractic" around here* so let's give this a shot...
> 
> I would like to get some feedback from everyone about the moderating around here... feel free to criticise (in a respectful manner) ... also use this thread for requests and suggestions


As this is UAE Forum, shouldn't we have at least one Emirati Moderator !


----------



## malec

^^ Yup, let's leave this shall we


----------



## DUBAI

Dubaiflo is wrong



:runaway:


----------



## dubaiflo

you are overworked and underlaid so STFU 

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=113518&page=12 not yet entirely over but i think everything is cleared now.. maybe the last posts of this thread ^^ should be deleted.


----------



## DUBAI

Dubaiflo is wrong hno:


----------



## AltinD

Flo, it is the second time you're messing with me lately. Try it once more and I'll come personally in Rosenheim to cut the mustaches of the black evil one :bash:

... actually my first choice would have been castrating him, but you took care of that yourself, shaving him was disregarded becouse that would have actually been a favor, knowing that you were planing to do that soon. :lol:


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ yeah he will be shaved soon. but cutting his moustache, altin you will die before the first cut. he is going to kill you no doubt.

but altin i was rather referring to the fact the arguement with docc still goes on and is not settled unfortunately.

however with the deletion of the those last post everything is fine.

nothing against you 

apart from that you're the highest authority here for me anyway, except of jan :master:


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

why was the formula 1 thread locked?


----------



## flares

yes. why is that thread locked? was down at the track on saturday and also at the Dubai golf on Sunday and in those two days I've seen in the flesh most the UAE royals, the UAE football team, Bernie Ecclestone, Alonso, Schumacher (in Dubai), Tiger Woods, Ernie Els, Roger Federer (walking round with Tiger's group). Could only happen here. What a place!!!!!


----------



## malec

Locked? It's right here


----------



## AltinD

^^ THIS thread.


----------



## YeMeNi_guy

oh, maybe cause they moved it to the main uae forum


----------



## AltinD

PLEASE!!!


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

you guys take these forums to seriously, ssc is a site for reviewing architecture, engineering, design, photography, ect., not for making enemies you'll never see who are half way across the world:lol:;


----------



## AltinD

^^ Rules are rules, but you as a student might fail to understand their importance (as we all did back then)


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student

I completely understand the need for rules and agree they need to be enforced in any situation, my previous comment was pertaining to the immature comments posted about others on the forum like the one you just wrote lol. It seems you attack others all the time on each thread, if they disagree with you, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## DUBAI

AltinD should be made a mod. half his posts these days seem to be aboutissiues the moderators need to address or have overlokked anyways. 

I know you guys do your best, but this forum needs 3 of you, and having somone who is actually in dubai as a mod wouldnt be too much of an idea, both in terms of seeing what is going on, and in terms of timezones, as the 2 of you in europe and NA overlap, and leave quite a few hours of the day 'unmoderated'


----------



## malec

Holy shit that was about 2 pages worth of morocco stuff. To be honest, I rarely read that thread and your comment is right 
All cleared up now.



AltinD said:


> Excuse me but this thread is for UAE investments worldwide, NOT about Moroccos Real Estate market.
> 
> Does a mod ever read this ...


----------



## Krazy

If you haven't noticed already, a new section was added under Dubai Projects called "On Hold/Never Built" - for projects that have either been canceled or started construction but had the work halted for whatever reason. Unfortunately, this section has already reached 2 pages


----------



## Naz UK

^^ I thought we already had a thread for that??? Oh no, wait..thats the Damac Gossip thread. :lol: :runaway:


----------



## DUBAI

Maybe move it into the section with thread archive, and completed projects. it has more in commen with completed projects than development???


----------



## Krazy

85 completed projects since SSC UAE was started by Trances and Dubai Boy back in 2003/04 :cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ not so much..


----------



## smussuw

why are palmers allowed to ruin the palm jumeirah thread? What they write is distracting other forumers who only want to enjoy seeing the palm progress.

Shouldn't Property & Investment in Dubai: Your questions about the market be the place to fulfill their fetish?


----------



## smussuw

am waiting for a clarification?


----------



## Naz UK

^^ Your request has been duly noticed and is currently being considered by Senior Management. In the event of a conclusion and any subsequent recommendations, we will contact you in due course. In the meantime, please feel free to contact my secretary if you need any further clarifications.

We constantly strive to please our (whinging and whining) forum readers and contributors and make every effort to answer all queries thoroughly and satisfactorily. However, in the case of a perceived non-resolution of your problem, please contact the ombudsmen, the Forum Union of Contributors and Kibitzers, or **** for short.


----------



## malec

Smussuw, I've now made 2 new threads, one for shorelines and another for villas. Hopefully this will clear things up.


----------



## smussuw

^^ thank you


----------



## luv2bebrown

malec said:


> Smussuw, I've now made 2 new threads, one for shorelines and another for villas. Hopefully this will clear things up.


this is not enough. we demand more. we need some bannings!


----------



## Krazy

^^ you're in a trigger happy mood today


----------



## rexdmx

krazy before i forget, there was a lady(now banned) who was asking for a property in practically all the threads...she called me up and said she did not know the rules...i think she wants another shot..




Krazy said:


> ^^ you're in a trigger happy mood today


----------



## malec

^^ Tell me what the username was and I'll unban it


----------



## AltinD

Oh I remember, I think she was asking for some apartment in JLT.


----------



## rexdmx

^^ i will forward it to you today


----------



## rexdmx

arshia



malec said:


> ^^ Tell me what the username was and I'll unban it


----------



## malec

Just to tell you guys, I'm away for the next week and a half. I might get to go online a small bit but only a few minutes at a time


----------



## DUBAI

No mods i the uae section...


----------



## Krazy

One change. The Gossip threads, dubai proposals thread and the Abu Dhabi proposal thread have been merged into one sticky on the main page.


----------



## DUBAI

what do you think about putting expected completion dates in thread titles?

could be added in square brackets at the end. 

e.g. [late 2008] or [Dec 2007}


----------



## Naz UK

Oh, so you mean like this *[ ? ] for Ocean Heights*, for example?


----------



## Krazy

DUBAI said:


> what do you think about putting expected completion dates in thread titles?
> 
> could be added in square brackets at the end.
> 
> e.g. [late 2008] or [Dec 2007}




too much work 

:dizzy:


----------



## The-King

yes an investement thread for Abu Dhabi and the other emirates would be awesome because a lot of people are starting new threads there only about investment and also a lot of threads are filled up with investment talk which don't belongs here


----------



## Krazy

malec said:


> Well, the northern emirates section is still not very big so I don't think there's a need to split yet.



I agree.


----------



## Naz UK

Or..you could have said, "I'm alive".


----------



## DUBAI

this thread has turned into a little personal bitch session...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=23250870


----------



## smussuw

^^ This is not the only thread. Those pathetic owners have ruined most of the threads there. I wonder if our moderators have any hand in that :shifty:


----------



## IISinbadII

DUBAI said:


> We have an investment thread for Dubai: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=490764
> 
> but it is very broad, perhaps its time for each subforum to have its own investment thread.


^^ I would suggest having a *Property & Investment sub-forum*. It could clear up other threads from business talk and also give more freedom to those who want to discuss issues related to the property market, management and investments.

The current Investment thread is a great source of information. Since everything is discussed in one thread, it helps us keep up with issue covering the whole of UAE. Having separate investment threads for each sub-form will not be as beneficial. 

Under a separate Property & Investment sub-forum we could have separate threads for some important topics like Buying and Selling tips, Snagging, Renting out property, Property Management, Registration, Residency visa issues, Investment articles, Developers, Real Estate agents and so on.... 

I would request the moderators to give this idea a serious thought. 

Thanks.


----------



## smussuw

^^ No, all investments related topics and threads shouldn't have existed in the first place. You guys are ruining this forum hno:


----------



## IISinbadII

smussuw said:


> ^^ No, all investments related topics and threads shouldn't have existed in the first place. You guys are ruining this forum hno:


Forum would be ruined if it is used by professionals to adverse their properties or services. Discussing investment and management issues related to the towers we love so much helps everyone learn more, help each other solve problems and make informed decisions.


----------



## DUBAI

maybe you should join a property forum if thats what you are after?


----------



## smussuw

IISinbadII said:


> Forum would be ruined if it is used by professionals to adverse their properties or services. Discussing investment and management issues related to the towers we love so much helps everyone learn more, help each other solve problems and make informed decisions.


No, u obviously don't love those towers so much, u must be loving the property u own more. There is a reason why u only find most of those forumers participating in one thread only, and that would be the project they have investement in, only.

I certainly avoid going to such threads because of all those pages and pages of pathetic posts ......


----------



## Krazy

I don't think it would be wise to promote property related discussions in any thread other than the thread we already have. This is an architecture and urban life forum - not a place to discuss investments.

I have said this before, a little discussion from the buyer's perspective is fine in the project threads (especially as the project nears completion), but getting carried away with it and ruining the main purpose of this forum will not be accepted.


----------



## AltinD

Unfortunatelly the main culprits don't usually check these informative threads


----------



## High Times

Just to throw in my opinion.

I am primarily an investor. Yes my aim is to make money. However by using this forum and speaking with many contibutors i have become more appreciative of architecture in general, especialy skyscrapers.

I also find it usefull to listen to what people in the UAE are thinking about development in their homeland.

Not just construction development, but political, economical and social issues too.

Sorry if i am one of the culprit's for the bullshit that you guys get pissed of with.

Dont realy know the answer to the problem though.


----------



## mackie1964

^^Most of the postings by the people that always complain like Dubai and Smussuw have f**k all to do with Architecture and Skyscrapers. My First degree was in Architecture but to get a full appreciation of any design or building you have to understand and appreciate the economics behind it, the same with town and urban planning and how Cities evolve and progress. Investment or not it all contributes in making a more rounded opinions and individuals. Just my £0.02worth


----------



## smussuw

We are dominated by them already hno: :bash:


----------



## Krazy

mackie1964 said:


> My First degree was in Architecture but to get a full appreciation of any design or building you have to understand and appreciate the economics behind it, the same with town and urban planning and how Cities evolve and progress. Investment or not it all contributes in making a more rounded opinions and individuals. Just my £0.02worth



I agree. The problem is when threads like Dubai Lagoon and some others get hijacked by investment related discussions only.


----------



## AltinD

High Times said:


> Just to throw in my opinion.
> 
> I am primarily an investor. Yes my aim is to make money. However by using this forum and speaking with many contibutors i have become more appreciative of architecture in general, especialy skyscrapers.
> 
> I also find it usefull to listen to what people in the UAE are thinking about development in their homeland.
> 
> Not just construction development, but political, economical and social issues too.
> 
> Sorry if i am one of the culprit's for the bullshit that you guys get pissed of with.
> 
> Dont realy know the answer to the problem though.





mackie1964 said:


> ^^Most of the postings by the people that always complain like Dubai and Smussuw have f**k all to do with Architecture and Skyscrapers. My First degree was in Architecture but to get a full appreciation of any design or building you have to understand and appreciate the economics behind it, the same with town and urban planning and how Cities evolve and progress. Investment or not it all contributes in making a more rounded opinions and individuals. Just my £0.02worth


You and others you know and can name, are not the real culprits we are talking about. You have been converted from the dark side time ago and are easier to deal with when you forget and slip back there for a moment. 

As Krazy said, problematic are the newbies who wrongfully thought this is the investor's heaven.


----------



## DUBAI

Understanding the economics behind a phoenomenon, is completly different to the discussion of payment procedures, correspondence with an estate agent, what type of walnut finish the toilet seat should have in order to best match the kitchentops which have been slecected, and not to mention giving a big shout out to the cheapest curtain maker this side of the creek.

My 2 fills

IF a project is canacelled and the developer tries to do a runner, please do tell us as this is relevent. However organising the jumeirah resistance may be better suited to property party forums.


----------



## DoBuy

Its impossible for Dubai to have a website for skyscrapers without talk of prices,investments.Something I don't do by the way.
Dubai in particular is all about money,wealth,with many people on here investors and talking about launches etc.
Go to forums for other countries and the talk is more about the architecture,etc,whereas the Dubai section is money driven.Hence a large amount of the posts are nothing to do about architecture.
Also,lets not forget,this place is called 'Skyscrapercity',however there are many threads for villas,theme parks,average height buildings,malls,etc,etc.So should we just get them deleted?


----------



## DoBuy

mackie1964 said:


> ^^Most of the postings by the people that always complain like Dubai and Smussuw have f**k all to do with Architecture and Skyscrapers. My First degree was in Architecture but to get a full appreciation of any design or building you have to understand and appreciate the economics behind it, the same with town and urban planning and how Cities evolve and progress. Investment or not it all contributes in making a more rounded opinions and individuals. Just my £0.02worth


:applause::applause:


----------



## AltinD

^^ Unfortunatelly it is not you who makes the rules in this website, so either you conform to them, or you leave (if you don't like them). It is a private place and the owners can make their own rules and can enforce them as they wish.

As for the things you wrotte on the other thread, you don't know what's going on in this forum with that particular guy, either in public or in private, so you can't reach conclusions if actions were justified or not (not that they have to be explained anyway).

ALL YOU: Read the forum rules writen clearly black over white, and leave the useless talk for another place. END OF DISCUSSION.


----------



## DoBuy

AltinD said:


> ^^ Unfortunatelly it is not you who makes the rules in this website, so either you conform to them, or you leave (if you don't like them). It is a private place and the owners can make their own rules and can enforce them as they wish.
> 
> As for the things you wrotte on the other thread, you don't know what's going on in this forum with that particular guy, either in public or in private, so you can't reach conclusions if actions were justified or not (not that they have to be explained anyway).
> 
> ALL YOU: Read the forum rules writen clearly black over white, and leave the useless talk for another place. END OF DISCUSSION.


I already conform to the rules but thanks for the advice anyway.
Its the hundreds of others here who don't that you have a problem with.
As for 'that particular guy',whatever happened between you two doesnt change the fact you were very provocative by calling him an ass.
End of story.


----------



## smussuw

DoBuy said:


> Its impossible for Dubai to have a website for skyscrapers without talk of prices,investments.Something I don't do by the way.
> Dubai in particular is all about money,wealth,with many people on here investors and talking about launches etc.


It was possible before until u guys came and ruined it all hno:


----------



## ikops

^^

What did AltinD just say?



DUBAI said:


> I think we need to rationalise the number of forums, in the dubai section at least.
> 
> how about
> 
> 1]making Business bay and Burj Dubai projects subsections of a *Downtown* forum [SZR threads coulds be loose inside this area]
> 
> 2] making JLT and Dubai marina subforums of a *New Dubai *forum, with the gardens, emirates hills area as loose threads inside it. [perhaps Jumeirah village too]
> 
> 3] make dubai creek a subforum in *Dubai metro development*
> 
> 4] perhaps make 'Industrial zones development', and meidia cities developmet, subforums in a forum called 'free zone development'
> 
> 5] move the 'on hold/never built' subforum into the *'other emirates projects' *grouping so projects from other cities can be included.
> 
> This should be renamed 'The Wider Emirates' or somthing like national development. and the transport and infrustructure forum could be placed here.


I like this idea. It makes the composition of this forum a lot simpler. As it is now, I am constantly looking for the right thread. But maybe that's because I am still relatively new here.


----------



## DoBuy

smussuw said:


> It was possible before until u guys came and ruined it all hno:


Did you not notice the post of mine you just quoted I said I do not talk about prices etc.Read the posts properly !


----------



## smussuw

I think forumers who joined since 2007 shouldn't have the right to vote


----------



## Naz UK

Or the right to hail down cabs in crowded streets, wear sleavless tops, buy cans of pop from vending machines and lean their elbows on restaurant tables.


----------



## bizzybonita

From which movie you cut it Up !


----------



## DoBuy

smussuw said:


> I think forumers who joined since 2007 shouldn't have the right to vote


Is there an election?who's running?


----------



## Tom_Green

For the people who think this is only an investor forum. 
THIS forum would work better without you. 

This reminds me on the people who demand sex on Dubais beaches. That`s an very arrogant attitude. 
This subforum is for skyscraper fans and dubai fans only. 
Accept that fact. 
We can live without you. That`s a fact
It would work better without you. That`s also a fact.

The investor talk outside the investor thread should be considered as spam and the user should be banned if they repead to spam.


----------



## DoBuy

Tom_Green said:


> For the people who think this is only an investor forum.
> THIS forum would work better without you.
> 
> This reminds me on the people who demand sex on Dubais beaches. That`s an very arrogant attitude.
> This subforum is for skyscraper fans and dubai fans only.
> Accept that fact.
> We can live without you. That`s a fact
> It would work better without you. That`s also a fact.
> 
> The investor talk outside the investor thread should be considered as spam and the user should be banned if they repead to spam.


Great comparison,those who think this is an investor only forum and people who want sex on beaches.You have a strange way of looking at things.
Actually this is not a skyscraper only forum as we all know,so lets put that one to bed for good.
Can this forum live without them?Only if you want a forum with about 50 members and not the hundreds on here.
Finally,lets not forget,Dubai would be nothing without these investors,so lets not keep talking like its a dirty word.Without their money there would be no 'skyscrapers' for people like you to talk about.
I'm sure if those who run this forum were as bothered as you then they would shut down any thread which isnt about a skyscraper and would also ban any members talikng about prices etc.As they haven't then I have to assume they are happy with the situation.


----------



## DUBAI




----------



## Tom_Green

DoBuy said:


> Great comparison,those who think this is an investor only forum and people who want sex on beaches.You have a strange way of looking at things.
> Actually this is not a skyscraper only forum as we all know,so lets put that one to bed for good.
> Can this forum live without them?Only if you want a forum with about 50 members and not the hundreds on here.
> Finally,lets not forget,Dubai would be nothing without these investors,so lets not keep talking like its a dirty word.Without their money there would be no 'skyscrapers' for people like you to talk about.
> I'm sure if those who run this forum were as bothered as you then they would shut down any thread which isnt about a skyscraper and would also ban any members talikng about prices etc.As they haven't then I have to assume they are happy with the situation.


Yes it´s the same. Arrogant people want to change things to their liking.
It is. Read the name. This forum is also for urban developement.

I want that. I really want that. It worked before and it will work again. This forum would become much better
What does the Duabi investor have to do with this forum? They can talk about there topic in a other forum. Not here. Get it?
THIS IS NOT FOR INVESTORS. POINT.

I wish DUBAI or smussuw would be a Mod. They would solve that problem very radical but to the the liking of the most skyscraper and urban development fans.


----------



## DoBuy

Tom_Green said:


> What does the Duabi investor have to do with this forum?
> .


Everything !! The've paid for all the damn projects !!!


----------



## Tom_Green

DoBuy said:


> Everything !! The've paid for all the damn projects !!!


I mean why should they talk about there projects here? I think there must be dozen of investor forum related to Dubai.


----------



## DoBuy

Tom_Green said:


> I mean why should they talk about there projects here? I think there must be dozen of investor forum related to Dubai.


Because this is the only decent website for Dubai properties.
Personally I don't see a problem with some investor talk so long as people don't overdo it.
Its impossible to have a site with so many projects without people talking about prices etc.From what I read the balance is right and investor talk does not dominte this site.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Cut it out, we had enough. Consider this a warning.


----------



## DoBuy

Tom I think your annoying the moderator.


----------



## AltinD

Wow ... when we though we've seen it all


----------



## AltinD

Deleted hundreds of OFF-TOPIC INVESTMENT RELATED posts from a few dozens threads, 58 from a single thread alone.

It took awhile, but oh well ...


----------



## IISinbadII

malec said:


> Adverts are definitely not allowed.
> For everything else this is the way it generally goes. *The best threads I find are ones where there is a good mix of everything, then everybody can get something from it*. What we try to avoid are threads being overrun with investment posts as opposed to the odd posts here and there talking about prices, etc.


^^ A very balanced policy. This is the way it should be. 

Thanks.


----------



## DoBuy

Tom_Green said:


> Hey DoBuy do you really think you can change anything to your liking? What`s your contribution for this forum? Nothing so far. Just coming here and demanding things.
> 
> This is not your page. You have to obey the rules or leave.


Was I asking to change things to my liking?show me.Was I demanding something?show me.What's your contribution?
Lucky for me I'm already obeying the rules.Your advice isnt really needed thankyou.


----------



## DoBuy

malec said:


> Adverts are definitely not allowed.
> For everything else this is the way it generally goes. The best threads I find are ones where there is a good mix of everything, then everybody can get something from it. What we try to avoid are threads being overrun with investment posts as opposed to the odd posts here and there talking about
> .



Good post malec.I also agree with this.A good mix is the right way to go.
A moderator who speaks sense.


----------



## High Times

malec said:


> Take for example the torch thread. Beforehand it was singled out for being particularly bad but now I think there is a good combination of everything there. In fact a lot of the perpetrators have now been converted


There you have it folks, the Torch is a shining example of behavior. The guiding light of the forum. :lol:


----------



## Tom_Green

DoBuy said:


> Was I asking to change things to my liking?show me.Was I demanding something?show me.What's your contribution?
> Lucky for me I'm already obeying the rules.Your advice isnt really needed thankyou.


Yes. Investor talk is not allowed in this forum. You want that rule to be changed. 
I uploaded around 5.000 pics so far, that i have taken in several threads. Check my signature.
Now answer me my question. What is your contribution to this forum. Anything useful so far?


----------



## DoBuy

Tom_Green said:


> Yes. Investor talk is not allowed in this forum. You want that rule to be changed.
> I uploaded around 5.000 pics so far, that i have taken in several threads. Check my signature.
> Now answer me my question. What is your contribution to this forum. Anything useful so far?


I sorry but you really do talk a load of rubbish.I have asked for no rule changes.As for investor talk,this place is full of it already but not from me.
I'm glad you have the time to upload so may pics,you must spend every second of your spare time on your computer.I prefer to be out and about.
As for my contribution,as far as I'm aware its perfectly acceptable for people like me to come onto this website and read the postings from those far more knowledgable than myself.I was not aware of any rule stating that members must post.


----------



## Tom_Green

DoBuy said:


> I sorry but you really do talk a load of rubbish.I have asked for no rule changes.As for investor talk,this place is full of it already but not from me.





DoBuy said:


> Because this is the only decent website for Dubai properties.
> Personally I don't see a problem with some investor talk so long as people don't overdo it.


Investor talk is not allowed. Obey the rules.




DoBuy said:


> I'm glad you have the time to upload so may pics,you must spend every second of your spare time on your computer.I prefer to be out and about.
> As for my contribution,as far as I'm aware its perfectly acceptable for people like me to come onto this website and read the postings from those far more knowledgable than myself.I was not aware of any rule stating that members must post.


I am not ashamed of what i am doing. I have fun with the stuff i do and the other forumers also like my pics. I have 3 thread with over 40.000 views. I am proud of that. 

You haven`t contributed anything but protect the people who ruining this forum. 

I don`t care what greedy people thing. Most of Dubais investor don`t like Dubai as much as i do. They would leave Dubai like rats a sinking ship when the property bubble would burst.


----------



## AltinD

Krazy said:


> ohhh the chaos


Agree, but some just don't get it.


----------



## AltinD

DoBuy said:


> I'm glad you have the time to upload so may pics,you must spend every second of your spare time on your computer.I prefer to be out and about.


hno:


----------



## smussuw

Tom_Green said:


> I don`t care what greedy people thing. Most of Dubais investor don`t like Dubai as much as i do. They would leave Dubai like rats a sinking ship when the property bubble would burst.


So true :yes:


----------



## DoBuy

Tom_Green said:


> Investor talk is not allowed. Obey the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok,here it comes for the at least the third time.I do not engage in investor talk!please read my posts properly.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Then why you're still here? (I mean in this thread)


----------



## DoBuy

Tom_Green said:


> Investor talk is not allowed. Obey the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ashamed of what i am doing. I have fun with the stuff i do and the other forumers also like my pics. I have 3 thread with over 40.000 views. I am proud of that.
> 
> You haven`t contributed anything but protect the people who ruining this forum.
> 
> I don`t care what greedy people thing. Most of Dubais investor don`t like Dubai as much as i do. They would leave Dubai like rats a sinking ship when the property bubble would burst.


For the third time,I do not engage in investor talk ! However,as was posted by Malec( a moderator!)so long as its not overdone then its ok and I agree
and will probably do it myself at some point.
As I've said,its these evil,nasty investors who you seem to dislike so much whose money is building Dubai.Remember that and thank them.
As for your obsession with Dubai,boy do I mean that,you really need to get out and do something else.


----------



## rexdmx

come on guys... no need for fighting here. actually it is only HT and i who can engage in combat


----------



## DoBuy

AltinD said:


> ^^ Then why you're still here? (I mean in this thread)


This isn't investor talk.This is a discussion about the idea of it.Thats a big difference.


----------



## AltinD

DoBuy said:


> ...As for your obsession with Dubai,boy do I mean that,you really need to get out and do something else.


STOP mocking other members! 

So far you have shown a total disrespect for other forum members who have contributed allot to this forum, there is a line of non-return and you are just about to cross it. 

One more whining and you're out.


----------



## Krazy

from whatever little time I have left here...

DoBuy, I think it's clear by now what the general opinion of the moderators and senior members is... NO INVESTMENT TALK that ruins the general theme of the thread which is meant to be architecture focused. 

Like they say in the south here... 'If you don't like it, you can get out'. I hope this matter is closed as far as your complaining and whining goes.


----------



## DoBuy

IISinbadII said:


> Br. smussuw,
> 
> We should not disrespect other members. Nor should we discriminate anyone based on colour, nationality, profession, education, religion. We have been tolerating your discriminatory comments about "foreigners" and "ex-pats" for a long time. To the extent that you have suggested them to leave. And look at the language you have used in the post above ^^
> 
> IISinbadII


Thats right Altin,its all about respect.


----------



## Tom_Green

DoBuy said:


> Thats right Altin,its all about respect.


How about you show some respect to the people that made this forum as great as it is right now. And let them do their job to keep this forum great.


----------



## AltinD

I think time has come to put a notice that whoever advertise a unit for sale or is looking for buyers to his unit, will be brigged for three days ... and actually enforce it.

I've enough of just deleting posts.


----------



## IISinbadII

There should be a graveyard for closed threads.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Maybe there is, maybe there's not ... but that issue has nothing to do with the UAE section.


----------



## The-King

okay guys,

that we see any changes in the next time, the mods have to lay down the law.

1. Is there really the urgent desire to change the inner structure of the Dubai section?

2. Should we create a "Wider Emirates " or "General Forums" to sum up the smaller subforums on the bottom of the page and to include a infrastructure forum?

I would like to see some agreements within the next days:cheers:

Regards,

Alex


----------



## High Times

Wow, i never realised how much distress the whole forum organisational structure was causing.

My life seems so simple in comparison.............................


----------



## AltinD

ping pong


----------



## High Times

^^^^

:lol::lol:


----------



## DUBAI

The-King said:


> Hey DUBAI,
> 
> you understood me wrong:nuts:
> 
> this is how I meant it:
> 
> *- Abu Dhabi*
> -- Abu Dhabi Project Development
> -- Reem Island
> *- Dubai*
> -- Dubai Metro
> -- Downtown Dubai
> -- Business Bay
> -- Industrial Developments
> -- Dubai Medie Cities
> -- Dubai Creek
> -- Jumeirah Village
> -- Dubailand
> -- Jumeirah Lakes Towers
> -- Offshore Developments
> -- Project Development
> *- Other Emirates*
> -- Sharjah
> -- Ajman
> -- Other Emirates
> *- General Forums*
> -- Transportation & Infrastructure
> -- Completed Projects
> -- On Hold/Never Built
> -- Thread Archive
> -- Sky Majlis
> -- Photo Section



You need to xplain your diagram a little bit more. 

are the bold bits forums or box titles?
and the --names, are these subforums within forums, or forums on the front page.

try using the format malec used and I copied to demonstrate it.

The titles in the big writing are box titles, and the bold names are forums in those boxes, with the --namrs being subforums of these.


----------



## The-King

could somebody please redirect me to the Internet City and Media City thread?

I can't find them :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## The-King

just to make it clearer what I want:

*And this is the only change so far:*










+ the "On hold/Never Built" thread


----------



## The-King

so what do the mods say?

will we see any changes in the near future?

Or will everything remain like it is today?


----------



## Wannaberich

Some of the forums need cleaning up.Jum Village for example contains many buildings I doubt will ever get built.Agreed?


----------



## glover

i am sure this has been suggested before, but why not have a fixed thread for Buy, Sell & Rent Properties in the UAE. this will be a great addition to this forum and will make people post their ads in such thread instead of specific project threads!

JBRcommunity.com has one section like that and it is very nice and helpful to many!

hope to hear from moderators soon!


----------



## 234sale

Plenty of other sites for that stuff.

Just search "property forums" ect..

I would pull ever picture and leave this site if it was full of ads.. 

Think of thousands of posts repeating same useless info as they fight to keep their info top of thread.

I actually think we should pull more comments and keep the threads strictly info.


----------



## AltinD

The forum is already flooded with real-estate content as it is, not only that but the perpetrators have even the decency to act aggressively to the moderators when they are reminded to tone it down. :weird:

I did took once drastic actions by closing a certain thread for weeks. I think I should do it again to other threads and start deleting thousands of posts, which will make me frustrated and not to think twice before axing more then just posts ...


----------



## Wannaberich

Maybe those who have opened new threads on new projects should have the responsibilty of keeping an eye on them to see if they get started,cancelled,etc.
If they get cancelled then they should notify the moderators who can then delete them.
I appreciate however from experience its not always so easy to get the information.

This place is getting filled up with threads that arent relevant.Bonnington just cancelled in JV I believe for example but the thread is still there.
All the junk threads should be moved to the 'On Hold/Never Built' section?


----------



## smussuw

allowing advertisement is similar to legalizing prostitution. I should never happen !


----------



## 234sale

I would prefer to see the completed threads remain in threads, only moved to onhold / never built if a project replaces it.


----------



## High Times

smussuw said:


> allowing advertisement is similar to legalizing prostitution. I should never happen !


What............ when was prostitution made illegal ?


----------



## Wannaberich

Talking about prostitution,it was with great happiness I saw the front of the 'Cyclone' club on british TV last night as part of the documentary 'Dubai:Mirage or Miracle'.
However,that happiness soon turned to sadness on realising the place is now closed.

I only visited the place once and did not sample its delights(I swear),however,as a cultural element to Dubai I think this club had a place in the great scheme of things.


----------



## Naz UK

Yeah, rather like chlamydia in Liverpool's nightlife.


----------



## DUBAI

Maybe approved investment threads should have ($) at the beginning instead of # to signify what they are and that they are approved.


----------



## glover

i suggest you open up one section for real estate, economy & investments and then different threads can be opened under that section, like currency, stocks, polls, etc. and then consolidate all the existing different investment threads under that section.


----------



## Naz UK

I also suggest you open up a forum for real estate, tall buildings, construction, economy and investment and call it skyscrapercity.com


----------



## malec

I requested a transport subforum so hopefully we will get one soon.


----------



## Wannaberich

Mods could u tell why my one line ad for a studio I am selling was deleted from the relevant thread please?
There are so many on here advertising units which havent been taken off?


----------



## malec

^^ I took it off because there is simply no ads allowed here. I know there are others which haven't been taken off but that's because we can't patrol every single post of every thread so some or probably a lot go unnoticed. Despite the fact that you see them they shouldn't be there so if we do see them they'll get deleted.
:cheers:


----------



## Imre

I think we need an own thread for the Dubai Silicon Oasis (DSO) ,lots of projects there and difficult to find,many low ride but very interesting, more and more coming.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=579

What do you think?


----------



## Wannaberich

Great idea Imre.What do u say Mods?


----------



## DUBAI

malec said:


> I requested a transport subforum so hopefully we will get one soon.


ooooooooooooo................. :banana:


----------



## Wannaberich

Wannaberich said:


> Great idea Imre.What do u say Mods?


Mods?


----------



## bizzybonita

zZZZ


----------



## Naz UK

Let's try asking the rockers...???


----------



## Wannaberich

Also,is it an idea to create sub-headings in the Completed section as like the main page?
Currently there are 5 pages of completed projects all mixed in regardless of area.


----------



## 234sale

Naz UK said:


> Let's try asking the rockers...???











We are the Mods, We are the Mods,,, Come then....


In my lock up I have 2 Vtwins, so I kind of stuck as both.


----------



## Wannaberich

Wannaberich said:


> Also,is it an idea to create sub-headings in the Completed section as like the main page?
> Currently there are 5 pages of completed projects all mixed in regardless of area.


BTW this was a question for the Mods.So was the question about a seperate heading for DSO.Or can DSO have a sub-heading under Media Cities like Sports City under Dubailand?


----------



## malec

I don't think it's really needed.
Reason?
Well, despite the fact that there are a lot of threads that part doesn't get a large amount of traffic compared to the marina section say. It seems to be doing just fine i think. Also a lot of stuff is almost done so that section will be getting smaller anyway.

Now something I'd like to do is move all the on hold threads back and change the on hold/never built section to just never built. It's becoming a pain in the ass to remember where all the projects are, and also there should be far more threads in the on hold section than there are (such as pretty much all of dubailand and jumeirah village) :cheers:


----------



## Wannaberich

malec said:


> there should be far more threads in the on hold section than there are (such as pretty much all of dubailand and jumeirah village) :cheers:


How about putting most of the Jum Village projects under the title
'Investors who got ripped off by lowlife criminal developers'
Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Dubaidoobeedoo

You can have investors without decent real estate but it don’t work the other way. If it weren’t for the likes of us then the building fetishists among you, who view the likes of us with such obvious distain, would have precious little to float your boats!!! C'mon guys, please cut us some slack. We really Need to talk, that's not want, it's need with a capital N.


----------



## smussuw

The likes of us made this forum from scratch. You only came when the place became as good as now.

Thanx AltinD :applause: :applause:


----------



## DUBAI

Interesting that the Burj Al Arab and Emirates towers somehow managed to exist without Real Estate investors.


----------



## shammy

anybody familiar with the project named bab albadr on almarjan island, promoted by E my property state agents


----------



## 234sale

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=468808

Tip,, Northern Emirates Thread

Easy,, Google "project name + skyscrapercity"

Usually answer is the top result


----------



## Imre

Malec!

Can you post these pics on the Palm Jebel Ali thread (its closed)?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32278126&postcount=180

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32278602&postcount=181

thanks


----------



## malec

Since the on hold section is getting really messy we decided to move all the on hold projects back to their respective forums and leave the place where they were for never built projects only.
All the threads will be moved back soon enough so if you can't find a certain thread then check either the on hold section or else the original forum it was in. If you still can't find it then PM one of us.
:cheers:


----------



## The-King

Dear mods,

some things for you:

It may be helpful to:

add this post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31280804&postcount=5361
to the first post of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=438145

this post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28893256&postcount=719
to the first post of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364028

this post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23108802&postcount=27
to the first post in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558405

maybe this helps people to find threads or projects faster. 

Here are a few more threads for the infrastructure subforum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742968

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=790020

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758830

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340272

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=709258

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=751090

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513868

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692702

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560903

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=779928

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598036

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612594

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557031

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375912

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371732

I think hospitals and schools/universities can be included, what do you think?

and last but not least:



The-King said:


> and also something more, the following threads can be moved to never built section, I did some research and wasn't able to find serious information about them:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334913
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=236972
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=238347
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258112
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421685


I would be very thankful if malec/Altin or 234sale could do this :cheers:


----------



## 234sale

Moved the 5 never built threads,, will get round to the top bit later


----------



## bizzybonita

Hi moderators , i just notice some difficulty during post many news about AD road and transportation improvement, i guess we really need to share DXB in this thread for example :

"#PROJECT: *DUBAI* ROADS AND TRANSPORTATION IMPROVEMENT"

by only deleted Dubai from ( Thread's name ) ... So we can post news for AD & DUBAI together within one thread ...To reduce the consumption of the Threads ! 


Thanks in advance 

Bizzy


----------



## malec

^^ We can make a seperate thread for AD I think. Go ahead and make it if you have stuff to put there,


----------



## bizzybonita

^^


----------



## luluprovence

---


----------



## 234sale

The-King said:


> Dear mods,
> 
> some things for you:
> 
> It may be helpful to:
> 
> add this post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=31280804&postcount=5361
> to the first post of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=438145
> 
> this post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28893256&postcount=719
> to the first post of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364028
> 
> this post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23108802&postcount=27
> to the first post in this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558405
> 
> maybe this helps people to find threads or projects faster.
> 
> Here are a few more threads for the infrastructure subforum:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742968
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=790020
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=758830
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340272
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=709258
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=751090
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=513868
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=692702
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560903
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=779928
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598036
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=612594
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557031
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375912
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371732
> 
> I think hospitals and schools/universities can be included, what do you think?
> 
> and last but not least:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very thankful if malec/Altin or 234sale could do this :cheers:


This has been done as requested


----------



## The-King

thank you very much 234sale!:banana:


----------



## luluprovence

---


----------



## DUBAI

WHAT!


----------



## bizzybonita

Is she invest at Masdar city or chemical city ! :nuts:


----------



## HurricaneMo

As anyone noticed the volume of posts/updates has significantly fallen in the last few weeks/months?

I wonder if there is any correlation between the fortunes of Dubai and the number of posts on this website?


----------



## AltinD

^^ That too, but the amount of bullsh*t posts increasing 10 folds push aside those who would have something valuable to say.


----------



## DUBAI

Why was this locked... looked quite fun 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=850496


----------



## Wannaberich

HurricaneMo said:


> As anyone noticed the volume of posts/updates has significantly fallen in the last few weeks/months?
> 
> I wonder if there is any correlation between the fortunes of Dubai and the number of posts on this website?


For sure.Its right down but then thats to be expected.


----------



## Wannaberich

Would it be an idea to put the completed buildings under area headings in the completed section?
Its getting more and more full and if you're looking for a particular project theres alot to scroll through and there will be far more of course.


----------



## 234sale

Maybe we Abu Dhabi Island developments, rather that just Al reem Island?


----------



## Imre

small renaming job for moderators

Lotus Hotel Apts and Spa (Dubai Marina)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511968

Al Habtoor Business Tower(Dubai Marina)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=360840&page=6

Al Mashael Building (TECOM)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=384681

Ariyana Tower (Dubai Marina)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=506679&page=2

thanks!


----------



## Imre

another one

Gulf National

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=36766642#post36766642


----------



## Adam2707

It would be great if you could add this post to the front page of this thread. 
I spent a long time doing it


----------



## AltinD

Two thread names were already changed. I changed the rest and updated the first post of DBD.


----------



## Imre

thanks


----------



## 234sale

Seeing as we use here for Status Changes anyway, I may rename this
"About UAE Forums/ Status Change Requests" any objections


----------



## Adam2707

Sounds good to me, a lot more understandable, particually for newcomers.
Just a small point, what about _"About UAE Forums/ Status Change *&* Requests"_

Another point, I've slightly updated my DBD plot map post (new map & threads ect.) so front page needs to be updated again. Thanks in Advanced.


----------



## DUBAI

234sale said:


> Seeing as we use here for Status Changes anyway, I may rename this
> "About UAE Forums/ Status Change Requests" any objections


That doesnt sound necessary

Why not rename the whole UAE section "*The 234sale UAE forums*"


----------



## 234sale

Look at the previous posts on this thread, its what users are asking for anyway.

I suppose was asking the Contributors to the forum .. 

I'll leave it then, just an idea.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Are you saying DUBAI does not contribute on the forum? 

Hm, I guess we should threat to ban him if he doesn't ... it worked in the past.


----------



## DUBAI

hno:

A better name:

UAE Forum: Ideas, Changes and Complaints

Or perhaps our most beloved moderator would prefer something with his name in the title.


----------



## Krazy

Why is so much energy is being spent on renaming a thread that 90% of the forumers know already know what it's for?


----------



## Adam2707

I don't know, but typing this message has really worn me out.

A more productive use of energy will be to update the DBD front page.


----------



## Imre

please move to the COMPLETED section, thanks

*done*

*PALACE TOWERS, 27F Res+Com (DSO) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361430&page=3

*EMIRATES STAFF ACCOMMODATION, 29F Res (TECOM C) (Plot 008-007) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=462581

*RAKBANK HEADQUARTERS BUILDING, 12F, (DSO) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697624

*IMPERIAL RESIDENCE, 8F Res (DSO) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663084

*UNNAMED BUILDING, 7F, Res, (DSO) *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698924


----------



## 234sale

Moved,, Thanks..


----------



## Imre

thanks , we have one more done

UNKNOWN BUIDLING-8F Res (DSO) 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=38565126#post38565126

and can you rename this?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=895024

name is : Oakwood Residency


----------



## 234sale

Can you still rename threads you started,,? I ask as I can't remember if you can or not.
I changed it anyway


----------



## Imre

the main title I can not change just inside the post.


----------



## 234sale

Thankyou, I thought so, but couldn't remember.


----------



## Naz UK

Why not use the current lull in UAE construction to do a proper rehaul of the UAE Forum?...

.... i mean... we have the next 5-10 years, right?


----------



## Adam2707

Yea, Personally I think the Abu Dhabi section could do with a bit of rearranging. Not to sure what yet, but I think Al Aln could do with its own section. 

I'm actually currently working on a Abu Dhabi projects & construction thread anyway, should have it up by tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. So we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Adam2707

*Abu Dhabi's spring clean*

This need to be moved to completed projects.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=122975

This can be locked or merged with Masdar city other thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=472099

This needs to be locked/removed.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866128

Move to transport section?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843406

Can you sticky this please?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898090

Rename this; *#APPROVED: CAPITAL CITY (New CBD for Abu Dhabi)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609156&page=2

Add new heights to title; #UNDER C: CENTRAL MARKET, 88F+55F+58F+16F Res+Hotel+Com+Hotel, 382m+*278m*+*255m*+?m
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=687

Add height to title and remove 75F res + com; #UNDER C: THE GATE, 4 X 60F Res + Com, *250m* 75F Res + Comm (Shams Abu Dhabi)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258437

New Floor heights in title; Change title to #UNDER C:SKY & SUN TOWERS, *74F + 65F,*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374140

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## High Times

*DUBAI BANNER COMING ON JULY 2nd*

There is a Dubai banner coming to the forum on July 2nd.


----------



## worldsignia

Great banner HT ! :horse:
Done by yourself or some one else ?




High Times said:


> There is a Dubai banner coming to the forum on July 2nd.


----------



## AltinD

^^ The fact alone that he knows about it, even knows the date, suggest he has been involved. 


PS. Yes, I knew a Dubai banner was comming but haven't seen what it was.


----------



## worldsignia

I only meant whether HT did the banner all by himself etc., but hey, doesnt matter. 
That photo is :nocrook:



AltinD said:


> ^^ The fact alone that he knows about it, even knows the date, suggest he has been involved.
> 
> 
> PS. Yes, I knew a Dubai banner was comming but haven't seen what it was.


----------



## bizzybonita

Dear Mod this thread need to move on to Never Builds Thead ..thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39268116#post39268116


----------



## Adam2707

Oh, and this as well. 
Never built: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826586

And the stuff I mentioned above still needs to be done when ever one of you has some free time.


----------



## 234sale

will do it all today.


----------



## 234sale

Adam2707 said:


> This need to be moved to completed projects.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=122975
> DONE
> 
> 
> This can be locked or merged with Masdar city other thread.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=472099
> LEFT
> 
> 
> This needs to be locked/removed.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866128
> DELETED
> 
> 
> Move to transport section?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=843406
> MOVED TO TRANSPORT SECTION, THINK WE NEED A TRANSPORT SECTION FOR AD
> 
> 
> Can you sticky this please?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898090
> STUCK
> 
> 
> Rename this; *#APPROVED: CAPITAL CITY (New CBD for Abu Dhabi)*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609156&page=2
> Renamed
> 
> 
> Add new heights to title; #UNDER C: CENTRAL MARKET, 88F+55F+58F+16F Res+Hotel+Com+Hotel, 382m+*278m*+*255m*+?m
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=687
> Done
> 
> Add height to title and remove 75F res + com; #UNDER C: THE GATE, 4 X 60F Res + Com, *250m* 75F Res + Comm (Shams Abu Dhabi)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258437
> Done
> 
> New Floor heights in title; Change title to #UNDER C:SKY & SUN TOWERS, *74F + 65F,*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374140
> Done
> 
> Thanks :cheers:


:cheers:


----------



## 234sale

bizzybonita said:


> Dear Mod this thread need to move on to Never Builds Thead ..thanks
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39268116#post39268116


Done
:cheers:


----------



## 234sale

Adam2707 said:


> Oh, and this as well.
> Never built: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826586
> 
> And the stuff I mentioned above still needs to be done when ever one of you has some free time.


Done..

Free Time... :lol:

Borrowed time from work instead. :cheers:


----------



## ikops

You have been busy!


----------



## Adam2707

Yea, thanks sale. :cheers:
I might have another list for you soon. 
The Abu Dhabi section has been so messed up with double threads and spam it need a good sort out. 
I've only noticed since Ive been doing that summary.
I can tell you what needs doing if it helps. hno:


----------



## 234sale

please feel free to re-organise.


----------



## bizzybonita

To close immediately . 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=903654


Double thread :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866730

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=817292

need to change status :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596438


----------



## AltinD

^^ All done


----------



## bizzybonita

^^you forget a double dot in that thread


----------



## Adam2707

Ok, here we go...

Double threads.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591403 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=422106

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530125 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=596238

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258437 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=727126

Different names, same development. Official name *Nareel Island*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600713 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=687396


Completed.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180038
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573411? should be, need update...

Cancelled.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342339
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431079?

Vision/Never Built.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206574
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=733762

Move to AD main section - not on Reem Island.
All part of the Al Danet master plan on main Island.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=739978
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471913
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397510
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=785186

I still don't think thats everything. :lol:


----------



## 234sale

Done


----------



## Adam2707

Thanks, got another one for you.

Double Thread.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427158 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726648

---------
more

Title change
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=732850

Lock
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=860624

move to reem island.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886072 

Hopefully that's it, for now..
Maybe it might be easer if you made me a temporary mod.


----------



## bizzybonita

add this thread to list " need to change status "

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39447130#post39447130


----------



## 234sale

All done


----------



## Adam2707

Ok. This should be the last one now. (maybe)

Never Built
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362405&page=2


Same developments
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726632 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=704382


*Quadruple* _(yes 4!)_ thread...
Official name; *#APPROVED: Al-Sharq Tower, 2x35F Res*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628919 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=886072 > 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627429 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648985


Lock this as well please, its a tower within a development. 
We already have a thread for.


Adam2707 said:


> Lock
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=860624


-------------------------

Some more.

Double Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908526 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740006

Another one
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=329367 > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454052

This development has be spit into 2 threads,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433842
best to merge it with one of these, or lock it.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908526
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908526

Title change: *Al Odaid Beach Residences*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=620296

All of Reem Island should be sorted now. 
Plot map comin soon. :banana:


----------



## Imre

completed:

Tiffany Tower , JLT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235436&page=5


----------



## 234sale

This development has be spit into 2 threads,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433842
best to merge it with one of these, or lock it.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908526
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908526

The two bottom threads no longer exist:uh:

All requests completed.


----------



## Adam2707

Try one of these.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=908528
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=740006

Also made a typo in the title, (missing U in harbour)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=910108

Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## worldsignia

*To be closed ... ?*

Hi Moderators,

not sure; do we need this thread; should we close it?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=912052


----------



## bizzybonita

Done .

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=825244

change status .

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39903800#post39903800

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39903874#post39903874

Name to change " Royale *Garden *Residence"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589279

Also here "ARCHERY TOWER"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582197


----------



## bizzybonita

To Ground Work

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40073694#post40073694

Change name "Solaris Towers"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639144


----------



## 234sale

Done BizzyB..


----------



## bizzybonita

Ground Work ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40077604#post40077604


----------



## Imre

we have board now, 46F. please change the title

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39189380#post39189380


----------



## 234sale

done, 

Prep and groundwork should be the same in my opinion


----------



## Imre

completed section please

I was there today , many people already living there , handed over.

Al Waleed Paradise Tower, JLT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=124603&page=3


----------



## 234sale

done


----------



## Imre

thanks,

Marina Diamond 7 also seems done , fence removed , landscaping in progress, will take some pics tomorrow, maybe we can move it as well


----------



## Imre

looks done

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595158


----------



## bizzybonita

Change in Height ( 19+19F )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40240724#post40240724


Add height to title (48F)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=722324


----------



## Imre

please change the status,main contractor is there


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400681&page=8


----------



## AltinD

Bizzy: Done

Imre: MD7 doesn't seams completed (see thread), Al Dua is still on ground work stage. Only after the they start doing the raft over the piles, we can change the status.


----------



## bizzybonita

height add to title (40F) ...Thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=40345944#post40345944


----------



## bizzybonita

Done . please check Ref. link "Developer"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581431&page=2

Done. check developer website " go to Media section "

http://www.zabeelproperties.com/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319976&page=15


----------



## Imre

^^

hotel (Ottoman Palace) is not ready , only some villas at the residential part but the fence is still there.


----------



## Imre

can you delete these threads or we still need?

nothing about the JLT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=872586

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616290

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=896212

these are on the Dubai Marina thread :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=872662

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=765608

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=762326

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=733476

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=723578

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=715176

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663820

we have thread for it:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=547713


----------



## 234sale

Done


----------



## Imre

thanks!


----------



## Imre

please rename it,

Grand Midwest Tower Hotel Apartment (aka Al Salam Tecom Tower)

http://www.grandmidwest.com/

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=121938&page=9


----------



## malec

done


----------



## bizzybonita

To move

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=930016

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=742968

To close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=912898


----------



## Adam2707

I was thinking of changing around the Abu Dhabi section a bit.

Firstly, I was thinking that we could move the 'Sowwah Island' Development in with Reem Island, because of the location of the projects and basically they are so inter-connected, both working together to make up Abu Dhabi's new CBD.

Another sub forum could be added for the rest of the Island development giving them chance to expand rather than everything in one thread. This would include Yas Island, Lulu Island, Saadiyat Island, Hudaiyriyat Island, Nurai Island etc,,

And finally one for the mainland developments like; Masdar, Capital City District, Raha Beach Emerald Gateway, Aldar Motoworld ect,,, also projects in Al Ain. 

So it should be something like this:









Also is there any chance of seeing something like this for the rest of the UAE section any time soon?? Posted a while ago.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27869064&postcount=353


----------



## bizzybonita

To close 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=41136766#post41136766


----------



## The-King

*To Adam*

what about leaving the two sections but change the general developments to AD city and AD mainland projects only and all the other island developments to reem island section?

Just an idea. I for my self don't think we really need changes here. But I am not an expert for AD


----------



## Adam2707

@ The King, It was just an idea when I was bored. It probably isn't really needed I just fancied a change. 
I think the only thing stopping it thought is the lack of formers and information, if we had more I think it would be a great idea and would work really well in the Abu Dhabi section. Just like Dubai that is split up into separate areas. 

But I do think that Sowwah Island should be moved in with Reem Island. Also we need a sub-forum for Abu Dhabi Mainland. And we could do with everything I mentioned in the previous post. 

But just a few questions. 
Why don't smiles work in the Reem Island section? 
Do we have to post a message here every time we need something changing? 
And where have all the Mods gone? inc. Krazy, he seemed to know a lot about Abu Dhabi.

Another thing I wont be arround much for a few weeks, so bye fo now everyone. :wave:


----------



## The-King

Yes I agree about the lack of forumers in some areas of this forum.
Where do you go? Making 3 weeks holiday on Ibiza?

Somebody please have a look at the Tameer towers thread, it is annoying all that investemnt stuff uke:


----------



## bizzybonita

To close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934408


----------



## 234sale

Hi 

Sorry for the lack of my moderation on the threads.

You can PM me or leave a message here if you see rubbish on the UAE section..

I'm on a clean up, so watch out investors / agents.

I think we should also ban legal arguements/disputes.

Regads Sale


----------



## 234sale

The-King said:


> Yes I agree about the lack of forumers in some areas of this forum.
> Where do you go? Making 3 weeks holiday on Ibiza?
> 
> Somebody please have a look at the Tameer towers thread, it is annoying all that investemnt stuff uke:



Done, Also the guy who told you where to go found himself in my black book.


----------



## bizzybonita

To close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=41283264#post41283264


----------



## Wannaberich

I think it would be a good idea to have a seperate sub-forum for Imres photos under Chat 'n' Pics.His photos are vital to this forum and so should maybe not just be mixed in with the other photos?
The sub-forum dedicated to his pics could have sub-headings for the different areas of Dubai where he can post his pics.From there if anyone wanted to re-post his pics to the relevant threads in the main forum this would make it much easier to find photos for a specific area.
Anyone agree?

P.S So is it also possible to make sub-headings under 'completed' so that all the projects are not just mixed up?


----------



## bizzybonita

To close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=779926

Done 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529314&page=8


----------



## noir-dresses

how about a SSC annual away system with various catagories


----------



## bizzybonita

To Topped out 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43712920#post43712920

To GW

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427158

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43713726#post43713726


----------



## Imre

completed section

Goldcrest Executive,JLT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43715352#post43715352


----------



## bizzybonita

add swiss tower to topped out 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=282730&page=5


DONE !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529314&page=9


----------



## 234sale

Prep and Ground Works is the same thing in my book... So all done in my book.

Also as to the completed section, this is why we started the completed thread links inside the main thread. Thus you can find the tower that your looking for quickly.

P.S I''ve been naughty and always added links in this section as I forgot. So will have to link it all up at some point.


----------



## gerald.d

Wannaberich said:


> I think it would be a good idea to have a seperate sub-forum for Imres photos under Chat 'n' Pics.His photos are vital to this forum and so should maybe not just be mixed in with the other photos?
> The sub-forum dedicated to his pics could have sub-headings for the different areas of Dubai where he can post his pics.From there if anyone wanted to re-post his pics to the relevant threads in the main forum this would make it much easier to find photos for a specific area.
> Anyone agree?
> 
> P.S So is it also possible to make sub-headings under 'completed' so that all the projects are not just mixed up?


Couldn't agree more.

On both suggestions.


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43777352#post43777352

To Close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=941232


----------



## Adam2707

Can I suggest that bizzybonita gets upgraded to a mod.
He dose just as much work than ALL the current mods combined!


----------



## bizzybonita

please add new title " #GROUND WORK: LILAC SHADES TOWER, 50F Res (Shams Abu Dhabi) 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655756

Thanks


----------



## 234sale

done... 

I agree I would know half of whats going on with out Bizzybonita.


----------



## Wannaberich

I had assumed this thread was for the members to put across ideas/thoughts regarding this forum for the mods to consider and respond to.Am I right?
However it seems alot of the ideas/questions go unanswered.


----------



## 234sale

This the part were you get to ask an open question, if it gets support then it might move forward. But I have no power to implement your plan, just it is noted that you came up with that suggestion.

Most of my day is deleting adverts or spam. Thats about the limit of my power..


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43966124#post43966124

To Close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=971070

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=971076

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=971070

DONE 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=122988&page=19

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614729

Never Build

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=137765&page=4


----------



## Wannaberich

Please change name to:
The Vortex Tower - Com
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=44174926#post44174926


----------



## bizzybonita

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350424&page=2


----------



## Imre

NEVER BUILT:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398450&page=3

TOPPED OUT:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=378327&page=5


----------



## bizzybonita

DONE!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=529314&page=9

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=44434512#post44434512

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=44445952#post44445952


----------



## bizzybonita

#PREP

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=579465

To close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=969420


----------



## malec

Done


----------



## bizzybonita

Ground Work

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=833356

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652173

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585118

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45839201#post45839201

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614131

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690872&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45849363#post45849363

DONE 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45848411#post45848411


----------



## bizzybonita

TOPPED OUT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419420&page=2


----------



## Wannaberich

Why not create a sub-forum with headings of the various districts of Dubai where members can post property for sale/rent etc?This may keep those sort of ads off the main threads.


----------



## worldsignia

Wannaberich said:


> Why not create a sub-forum with headings of the various districts of Dubai where members can post property for sale/rent etc?This may keep those sort of ads off the main threads.


Wanna., good idea. 

Would be good just to have a separate theread for those wanting to buy/sell/rent etc. and not to have standard construction thereads spammed up with those infos. 
The new thread doesnt even need to be sorted into diferrent districts IMO... ?


----------



## 234sale

Suggestion. Use Dubizzle... 

Have you seen property forums, they are rubbish as just thousands of spam rubbish.

Check out totallyproperty.com and you'll see why no property ads


----------



## Wannaberich

234sale said:


> Suggestion. Use Dubizzle...
> 
> Have you seen property forums, they are rubbish as just thousands of spam rubbish.
> 
> Check out totallyproperty.com and you'll see why no property ads


The point is many of the threads get spoiled with people posting for sale ads etc.
One thread dedicated to sales may help in keeping those off the main threads.
Means u mods dont have to keep moaning about it to the various members like you do and spend half your time deleting the posts.
Anyway,just a suggestion.


----------



## 234sale

Wannaberich said:


> The point is many of the threads get spoiled with people posting for sale ads etc.
> One thread dedicated to sales may help in keeping those off the main threads.
> Means u mods dont have to keep moaning about it to the various members like you do and spend half your time deleting the posts.
> Anyway,just a suggestion.


I would stop anyone, just encourage them.


----------



## Wannaberich

Could we also have a thread where members could post naked photos of their female partners if they are fit?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Only if they work for EK


----------



## 234sale

^^ Millennium Tower Webcam
Watch at your own risk


----------



## AltinD

^^ My post wasn't as innocent as it seamed to be. :shifty:


----------



## Wannaberich

AltinD said:


> ^^ Only if they work for EK


Does your g/f work for EK?if so stick her on(only if she's fit)


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866730

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=815492

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639144


----------



## bizzybonita

bizzybonita said:


> Ground Work
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=833356
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652173
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585118
> 
> UNDER C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45839201#post45839201
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614131
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690872&page=2
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45849363#post45849363
> 
> DONE
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=45848411#post45848411



Hello Mods :wave:


----------



## 234sale

bizzybonita said:


> Hello Mods :wave:


Hello Bizzyb :wave:


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ ahlan wsahlan 

Ground Work 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=593264


----------



## 234sale

cheers bro...


----------



## bizzybonita

^^Big bro .

sound DONE to me ...take look at it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46197049#post46197049


----------



## bizzybonita

change title to *( culture village )
*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579465


----------



## Imre

234sale said:


> cheers bro...


maybe you or your cats interested in 

18 November 2009

*IMMEDIATE RELEASE*

*Children's City to host 5th International Cat Show*

The Children's City at the Creek Park will host the 5th International Cat Show Dubai 2009 on 20th and 21st November. The event is being held in association with the World Cat Federation (WCF) and the competitions will be judged by the official judges of WCF.

The event is open to national and international participants, who should be a member of any recognised cat club or association under the wings of one of the international cat congress organizations like the WCF. 

Those who do not have membership in any organisation may join the MECATS, to enable to show their cats in the event. Cat owners can show their cats on both days and separate points and prizes are given for each show day. *There will be separate prizes for Arabian Mau cats which are participating.* 

All participating cats will get WCF certifications. There will be also ring judging during the afternoons. Highlight of each day will be awards for Best in Show, Best Male, Best Female, and Best Nuter. There will be displays by sponsors and associates. Pet services and products will also be available.

Registration for the show has already started. Further details can be gathered at the MECATS website, www.mecats.net or by calling 050-5851394


----------



## The-King

check pacific thread


----------



## worldsignia

MODS,

dont know wheather posted here already but think it needs to be moved/deleted or whatever  PS: if im wrong just ignore, cheers

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1005935


----------



## 234sale

worldsignia said:


> MODS,
> 
> dont know wheather posted here already but think it needs to be moved/deleted or whatever  PS: if im wrong just ignore, cheers
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1005935


I left it to die its own death, maybe Altin will kill it off.:cheers:


----------



## Imre

Please rename

Marsa Plaza (Marsa Al Khor, Dubai Festival City)


----------



## bizzybonita

To

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=286803&page=3

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46477923#post46477923


----------



## 234sale

Imre said:


> Please rename
> 
> Marsa Plaza (Marsa Al Khor, Dubai Festival City)


Can't find it.. checked the thread and googled it :nuts:


----------



## Imre

234sale said:


> Can't find it.. checked the thread and googled it :nuts:


sorry , I forgot the link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=309390&page=3


----------



## 234sale

all done


----------



## Wannaberich

Please change to:
Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600809

Prep:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426569

Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=631627

Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604707

Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763772

Completed
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698780

Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698928

Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698770

Topped Out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=958432

GROUNDWORK:THE INDIAN HIGH SCHOOL (DSO)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1006343


----------



## Wannaberich

Wannaberich said:


> Please change to:
> Topped Out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600809
> 
> Prep:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426569
> 
> Topped Out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=631627
> 
> Topped Out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604707
> 
> Topped Out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=763772
> 
> Completed
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698780
> 
> Topped Out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698928
> 
> Topped Out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=698770
> 
> Topped Out
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=958432
> 
> GROUNDWORK:THE INDIAN HIGH SCHOOL (DSO)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1006343


mods?


----------



## Wannaberich

Anyone know where the mods have gone?


----------



## 234sale

When I am busy, I can't just do it quickly. Currently rebuilding Imre's pc for him as well as 2 other things. Will change tomorrow,, ok.


----------



## Wannaberich

234sale said:


> When I am busy, I can't just do it quickly. Currently rebuilding Imre's pc for him as well as 2 other things. Will change tomorrow,, ok.


Cheers 234.I figured my best buddy Altin would have done it rightaway for me.


----------



## 234sale

Done


----------



## Imre

234sale said:


> When I am busy, I can't just do it quickly. Currently rebuilding Imre's pc for him as well as 2 other things. Will change tomorrow,, ok.


Thanks

:cheers:

PC is done or gone?


----------



## Wannaberich

234sale said:


> Done


Cheers 234.Next time I'm in Brightons Churchill shopping centre I'll take a photo so you can recall your happiest time.:cheers:


----------



## 234sale

Happiest time was on Maderia Drive as I used to run the Concorde...


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=46725425#post46725425


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543434&page=40


----------



## malec

Done


----------



## The-King

in many threads there is now lots of political stuff being discussed, maybe some of you mods can keep an eye on this.


----------



## Imre

new name:

Manazel Al Safa Tower ( aka Al Tayer Tower)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=336767&page=11


----------



## bizzybonita

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47116771#post47116771

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47118337#post47118337


----------



## Imre

Another project from the Meraas , Dar Wasl , I didnt open a new thread because more coming soon, demolution in full progress there 

Maybe good idea to rename the thread like Meraas Projects or Meraas Development news and photos or similar.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=984152


----------



## bizzybonita

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578482

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47165351#post47165351


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=677602

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=688046


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C with title change ( *2x55F * )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=726632

Title change 

"*APPROVED*"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=47223527#post47223527

"*PROJECT*"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=624887


----------



## 234sale

Done.....


----------



## The-King

maybe someone should have a look at Oasis2Buyer, he is spamming threads with rubbish.


----------



## The-King

thanks 234sale


----------



## The-King

Maybe we should move the Dubiotech threads into the media cities section. They are kinda out of place.


----------



## AltinD

BTW: Whoever thought the SSC forum is a democracy ... thought wrong!


----------



## High Times

Shouldn't this thread be renamed;

*"I WANT TO BE A MODERATOR"* ?


----------



## bizzybonita

High Times said:


> Shouldn't this thread be renamed;
> 
> *"I WANT TO BE A MODERATOR"* ?


wrote it down in your'e own Babylon as one of the high time inside SCC ! 

*DONE ! *


----------



## AltinD

Wannaberich said:


> Altin your PR skills are wasted on this website.


I'm not into "big" words empty talk, deceiving conversations, bullsh*ting presentations line of work. Mine is 1 + 1 = 2!


----------



## Imre

This one ON HOLD, Arabtec left, the site is empty.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500871&page=2


----------



## 234sale

Done


----------



## Imre

Thanks


----------



## bizzybonita

Title to change 

*#APPROVED: ARCHERY TOWER , ?F Res (Sports City)*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582197


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=48186335#post48186335

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579465


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627433


Title to change

"*PROJECT*"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627443

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=627439

To Move into REEM ISLAND THREAD

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=48208943#post48208943


----------



## 234sale

Done


----------



## Imre

We should add name here:

Sidra Tower and Fraser Suites

Both of sign at the top, just different sides.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=48300347#post48300347


----------



## 234sale

will leave as Sidra


----------



## AltinD

^^ Yup


----------



## bizzybonita

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=48433315#post48433315


----------



## 234sale

done


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=48520501#post48520501


----------



## worldsignia

as per Falcons request, pls delete etc.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1026789

thanks


----------



## Imre

It seems they will have less floors:

Latifa Tower 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284571&page=11


----------



## Imre

Big surprise, U/C again!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=49811543#post49811543


----------



## 234sale




----------



## Imre

Thanks

Anyway its interesting , many projects ON HOLD at the Downtown Burj Dubai but they are still wasting their money in the middle of the nothing...

Ok its JV between the Emaar and Tatweer but what is the point ?


----------



## Imre

Done!

Ibn Battuta Gate

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=50258367#post50258367


----------



## bizzybonita

DONE! 

Al-Waha Project 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898674


----------



## 234sale

Both done ^^


----------



## Imre

Done 

Park Island (Dubai Marina)
Marina Quays (Dubai Marina)
Zumurud (Dubai Marina)
Goldrcrest Views 2 (JLT)


----------



## bizzybonita

*To add*

#APPROVED: SAMA WORLD TOWER , ?F Mixed Use (Sports City)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1047243

*To close*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1047303

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=892174


----------



## Imre

ON HOLD:

The Summit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=366325&page=4

Dolce Vita

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=512332&page=3


----------



## bizzybonita

close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1059397

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1053509

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1047303

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1058835


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=621458

TOPPED OUT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235302


----------



## Imre

Please rename:

Jumeirah Towers

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428156&page=6


----------



## Imre

Imre said:


> Please rename:
> 
> Jumeirah Towers
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428156&page=6


YEs

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428156&page=6

:cheers:


----------



## bizzybonita

to close 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1073917


----------



## williamX

*attention*

I ask moderators to pay attention for user kevin1980. Just check his posts - he post in all threads like "any update?" or other stupid posts, while he have big signature about court decisions. He advertising solicitor company TLG - i guess he work in this company. After somebody ask about how he won court case against developer he answers that it's all about unique experience of that company (TLG). That company have huge service charges and won really only few cases. But they got a lot of clients from this forum, who thought that if TLG won a lot of cases for this kevin (who really work in or with TLG)


----------



## 234sale

On it... I knoticed his any updates before, just to build reputation as a number of posts.

Maybe modify you post or pm Altin or I, regards Sale


----------



## bizzybonita

Plz rename it to AMAYA TOWERS .

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53105699#post53105699

close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1083445

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53106341#post53106341


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=641618


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538198


----------



## 234sale

^^


----------



## bizzybonita

under cowers :lol: just need a matter of times !


----------



## bizzybonita

Jumeriah Village Updates " special thanks for TMZ "

UNDER C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=503152

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522518

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=485797

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595969

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=428133



G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712558


----------



## bizzybonita

Done!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=912036

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53541199#post53541199


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53599859#post53599859


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616778


----------



## 234sale

^^ Go to bed..


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ i am at caffe right now ...Still we are far away from 2 a.m


----------



## bizzybonita

plz change title to T/O ...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54765567#post54765567


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584721

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=671954

Close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1100347

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522518


----------



## bizzybonita

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=678878

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421662&page=13


----------



## scoobudubai

234sale said:


> The reason you where banned was for person insults to new members and aggressive remarks towards anyone who challenged your ultimate false wisdom.
> 
> You even tralled back through hundreds of posts to find any sniff of incompetence. You managed to find some remarks, pre=moderator, that I made about investment in U-Bora Towers, before I was elected to a moderator. Then tried to challenge me that I was cheating or a liar.
> 
> I actually informed all moderators that I was going to permanently ban you.. We banned you only on the basis of a wakeup call... Not one on moderator, Krazy. Malec or AltinD objected to your banning. In fact the remark was raised .
> 
> I personal decide to let you back,( against other moderators advice,) as I felt like I had removed some valid member of the community.
> But looks like your showing your true colours.. Was only to be expected..........
> 
> *Note to users of this part of the forum. If I was wrong, please add your comments in this thread
> 
> Please use here.. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415360&page=37


Please no more dribble! Someone ban this moderator!


----------



## Rider

^^ Could one of the mods please do us all a favour and ban this clown


----------



## scoobudubai

Rider said:


> ^^ Could one of the mods please do us all a favour and ban this clown


Getting sillier by the minute.

Anybody able to say something intelligent as to the identity of the individuals who own Torch Select Ltd owners? something that would really help?


----------



## thetorch

scoobudubai said:


> Getting sillier by the minute.
> 
> Anybody able to say something intelligent as to the identity of the individuals who own Torch Select Ltd owners? something that would really help?


^^

I can only think of unintelligent things to say, so I will abstain, for fear of being banned by a banned moderator.

The Torch


----------



## shaffar

234sale said:


> The reason you where banned was for person insults to new members and aggressive remarks towards anyone who challenged your ultimate false wisdom.
> 
> You even tralled back through hundreds of posts to find any sniff of incompetence. You managed to find some remarks, pre=moderator, that I made about investment in U-Bora Towers, before I was elected to a moderator. Then tried to challenge me that I was cheating or a liar.
> 
> I actually informed all moderators that I was going topermanently ban you.. We banned you only onthe basis of a wakeup call... Not one on moderator, Krazy. Malec or AltinD objected to your banning. Infact the remark was raised .
> 
> I personal decide to let you back,( against othermoderators advice,) as I felt like I had removed some valid member of the community.
> But looks like your showing your true colours.. Was only to be expected..........
> 
> *Note to users of this part of the forum. If I was wrong, please add your comments in this thread
> 
> Please use here.. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=415360&page=37


Next time you decree to remove someone from the forum, ask yourself if they are valid first, this would avoid the hard feelings.
Would appreciate if hightimes would rise above this silliness and continue to contribute to the thread.


----------



## bizzybonita

A yellow Card for JP Broker at Jumeriah Park thread !


----------



## Imre

Please change the name, thanks:

Auris Almarsa Hotel Apartments ( aka Marina Dimond 7 )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595158&page=2

Opal Tower ( aka Casa Del Mar )

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216608&page=4


----------



## Imre

U/C again!

Platinum Tower, JLT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327066&page=4

HDS Business Centre , JLT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398881&page=3


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60470953#post60470953


----------



## Imre

U/C again!

PIER 8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60514151#post60514151


----------



## bizzybonita

To close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61428097#post61428097


----------



## bizzybonita

Done !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61441189#post61441189

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419420&page=9


----------



## The-King

pls check palm jumeirah thread, people trying to sell/buy property ^^


----------



## 234sale

^^Had a quick look,,

PM me the specifics


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=671970

DONE!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=682864


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=62337199#post62337199


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

*Moderators Please Change:*

Name needs to Change to "Zabeel Saray Hotel and Royal Residences".

http://www.zabeelsaray.com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=62523999#post62523999


Thanks in advance.


----------



## bizzybonita

DONE!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205938&page=9

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=905532

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574307

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307089&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609330

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616800

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578921

To Close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=682424


----------



## AltinD

All done


----------



## bizzybonita




----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58859797#post58859797

Name Change to: "One&Only The Palm"

Status: Under C

Source: http://www.oneandonlyresorts.com/flash.html


----------



## High Times

^^
Yes congratulations Sale234.

Another oportunistic abuse of your status as a moderator to advertise your own vested interests in Dubai.

Turning an off topic conversation about photography into an advert for your own development and developer of whom you work for.

Not to mention the blatant breaking of forum rules in the process by advertising your own forum.


FORUM RULES.

2. No advertising is allowed on this forum. Links to real estate sites and trying to advertise other forums (and comparing to SSC) will not be tolerated. This includes signatures, forum postings and Private Messages. 

*Breach once, you will get you a Warning, Then 1 Week Ban, Then a Permanent Ban* 


You are continually posting images advertising your own forum all over SSC.

You have been breaking forum rules on a regular basis for months and months and when challenged you simply abuse your power further and delete the posts or ban the individual who challanges you.

Is there any specific reason why you are not bound by the rules in which you are TRUSTED with enforcing ?


----------



## 234sale

High Times said:


> ^^
> Yes congratulations Sale234.
> 
> Another oportunistic abuse of your status as a moderator to advertise your own vested interests in Dubai.
> 
> Turning an off topic conversation about photography into an advert for your own development and developer of whom you work for.
> 
> Not to mention the blatant breaking of forum rules in the process by advertising your own forum.
> 
> 
> FORUM RULES.
> 
> 2. No advertising is allowed on this forum. Links to real estate sites and trying to advertise other forums (and comparing to SSC) will not be tolerated. This includes signatures, forum postings and Private Messages.
> 
> *Breach once, you will get you a Warning, Then 1 Week Ban, Then a Permanent Ban*
> 
> 
> You are continually posting images advertising your own forum all over SSC.
> 
> You have been breaking forum rules on a regular basis for months and months and when challenged you simply abuse your power further and delete the posts or ban the individual who challanges you.
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you are not bound by the rules in which you are TRUSTED with enforcing ?



Imre used to link to his blog, even a link at the bottom.

The UAE forum rule is their to stop new users intent on just promoting their own forum.

Many of the other threads I don't post in want the photos, so users can borrow them from me.



I post in the main threads, if Admin had an issue I would of been informed.


----------



## 234sale

Come on HT,, go though your posts,, PMs and anything else.

Prove to us how sadly retentive you are...

P.S learn to stab people in the front, rather than in the back..

Mean while,,,,,,


----------



## amplesou

High Times said:


> ^^
> Yes congratulations Sale234.
> 
> Another oportunistic abuse of your status as a moderator to advertise your own vested interests in Dubai.
> 
> Turning an off topic conversation about photography into an advert for your own development and developer of whom you work for.
> 
> Not to mention the blatant breaking of forum rules in the process by advertising your own forum.
> 
> 
> FORUM RULES.
> 
> 2. No advertising is allowed on this forum. Links to real estate sites and trying to advertise other forums (and comparing to SSC) will not be tolerated. This includes signatures, forum postings and Private Messages.
> 
> *Breach once, you will get you a Warning, Then 1 Week Ban, Then a Permanent Ban*
> 
> 
> You are continually posting images advertising your own forum all over SSC.
> 
> You have been breaking forum rules on a regular basis for months and months and when challenged you simply abuse your power further and delete the posts or ban the individual who challanges you.
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you are not bound by the rules in which you are TRUSTED with enforcing ?



The camera discussion did go on a bit and even i was going to have funny ajibe on here but ..... 
High times, i think you are being a bit heavy handed here !
the mods give up there free time to run this site ,and you are giving in particular 234 sale a very hard time !
One thing i have learnt on here ,is if you have a public rant at somebody there is allways the risk of an outsider(me) coming in to coment not knowing all the facts !
You would know this being an experienced poster on here !
So give it a rest will ya !!1!!±:bash:


----------



## bizzybonita

High Time , i would like to knew that even me i get kicked 4 times with Permanent banned by Mr.Kray and it's still as tattoo in my body i just have now only a one Permanent banned ( total of 5 ) then i will be in other forum posting some good materials ...

Calm down & don't let torch tower finishing disturb you're nerve !

Happy Eid too


----------



## Mistermark

234sale said:


> Imre used to link to his blog, even a link at the bottom.
> 
> The UAE forum rule is their to stop new users intent on just promoting their own forum.
> 
> Many of the other threads I don't post in want the photos, so users can borrow them from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I post in the main threads, if Admin had an issue I would of been informed.
> 
> You're just upset you picked the wrong investment yet again.


If any other user posted language and insults like this, I would expect them to be banned.

234Sale, you might wish to go back and edit your post.


----------



## 234sale

you can see how strongly I feel

7000+ plus post and the first time I lose it.

I warned HT countless times to inform me if he had a problem,, 

But he's up for the challenge.. So I'm ready for what ever comes.

I care about the users and this forum, I'm not giving up, but I do not condem this kind of behaviour.

So a warning to myself, 

Regards Sale


----------



## MANUTD

I am as guilty as Sale for re-posting those pictures --it irks me that SG get away with the crap they have delivered and everyone is powerless to  intervene 

HT - I think Sale only posted those pictures to show how a good camera lens could improve even the shit interiors at TT - nothing to get worked up about ? 

Enough squabbling here already with TB - lifes much too short mate 

Chill -- Utds not gonna win the league now so i'm chilin :lol:


----------



## shakka

234sale said:


> Nope, you can see how strongly I feel
> 
> 7000+ plus post and the first time I lose it.
> 
> I warned HT countless times to inform me if he had a problem,,
> 
> But he's up for the challenge.. So I'm ready for what ever comes.
> 
> I care about the users and this forum, I'm not giving up, but I do not condem this kind of behaviour.
> 
> So a warning to myself,
> 
> Regards Sale


Come on 234sale you are here to lead by example so lets all leave it at that. Lets get some good info & help on this thread as torch owners we need it. HT does provide this. 
Anybody snagging next week (I am)


----------



## 234sale

Not saying he doesn't, just he wanted to make stuff public. So we make stuff public.

We even have a thread for this stuff so I will move it all there,

If you've got a problem about the forum/ user / moderator , discussing it in threads, ruins the thread.


----------



## True Blue

MANUTD said:


> I am as guilty as Sale for re-posting those pictures --it irks me that SG get away with the crap they have delivered and everyone is powerless to intervene
> 
> HT - I think Sale only posted those pictures to show how a good camera lens could improve even the shit interiors at TT - nothing to get worked up about ?
> 
> *Enough squabbling here already with TB *- lifes much too short mate
> 
> Chill -- Utds not gonna win the league now so i'm chilin :lol:


^^Hope you've got a good lawyer!! 

Now you are starting the macho stuff just like 2 boxers before a big fight:laugh: Tuesday will be the date when the True Blues will be victorious. Easily dealt with Hamilton on Saturday with that 90th minute winner just to fool Sir Alex into thinking we're shit!

^^Sorry for being off topic, back on topic now. Yes, Cannon are great cameras, maybe the problem with the flash exposure is that the camera's own flash metering system is fighting against the flashlight's metering system. Got to make sure you use the right hotshoe adapter to control the flash exposure properly and set the flash in slave mode.


----------



## 234sale

Like this, also I've got the 10-22 lense on the camera, so the flash obsucred part gets in the photo.


----------



## The-King

This site was formerly a friendly community of skyscraper lovers and people interested about architecture but now it is full of hate and frustration as well as disputes between users. Why can't we not just leave our negative feelings out of here?? 

Shit happens to all of us, let us all calm down please.


----------



## High Times

*MY RIGHT TO REPLY*




234sale said:


> Come on HT,, go though your posts,, PMs and anything else.





234sale said:


> Prove to us how sadly retentive you are...
> 
> P.S learn to stab people in the front, rather than in the back..
> 
> Mean while,,,,,,


*FORUM RULES*
5. No flaming, name calling, or general lamer ship. If someone is verbally abusive towards you, be an adult and ignore the other person. This is not real life, and all the name calling in the world will not settle your argument.* Continuous breach will get you an Warning, Then 1 Week Ban, Then a Permanent Ban*

Now you are asking me to retaliate to your childish little rant, encouraging me to break the rules so that you can ban me again. 

*Another rule break from you. Don’t tell me, you will give yourself another warning.* hno:

I would love to hear how I have stabbed you in the back? 

Everything I said was in public view to your face in the thread where you committed your numerous rule breaches. You have been the one to move the discussion to another thread which no-one reads in a pathetic attempt at damage limitation for your perceived reputation.

Good to see that in the Torch thread you have left in the posts and following comments comparing The Torch Interiors to Ubora Interiors proving that this was your intention all along.

You are always sending me PM’s justifying your actions against me, telling me what a really nice chap you are saying that “you haven’t god a bad bone in your body” then publicly you act like the tough guy throwing down the law. 

POT, KETTLE, BLACK.





234sale said:


> you can see how strongly I feel





234sale said:


> 7000+ plus post and the first time I lose it.
> 
> I warned HT countless times to inform me if he had a problem,,
> 
> But he's up for the challenge.. So I'm ready for what ever comes.
> 
> I care about the users and this forum, I'm not giving up, but I do not condem this kind of behaviour.
> 
> So a warning to myself,
> 
> Regards Sale


You care only about yourself and your own self interests and you abuse your position as a moderator to this end. It’s clear to see and the evidence is there for all who care to look. The latest Ubora advertising campaign in the Torch thread is a prime example.



MANUTD said:


> HT - I think Sale only posted those pictures to show how a good camera lens could improve even the shit interiors at TT


That is a wonderfully naive view of life you have MANUTD. If you think that 234Sale posted pics of his own development as an investor and contractor to the developer on the most viewed thread in the UAE section just to show how a camera lens works then I have previously credited you with more intelligence than you have. I can understand you supporting him as you have mutual interests in Dubai.

The bottom line here is that 234Sale has used this forum for his own personal gain. This has been done numerous times in many different ways. Users have been banned for calling his motives into question previously and the whole UAE forum has suffered from an overprotective positive spin machine that has resulted in many people losing substantial amounts of money.

The moderator badge is worn and used to bully people into behaving in a way that is conducive to the modus operandi and that is not good for the forum. When I first started posting that I thought Dubai was failing I was accused of being “negative” and abusive in my arguments. I was warned privately that my behaviour was not acceptable. Now 234Sale himself admits Dubai is fucked and will be for at least the next 10 years.

This is the main problem here. The blind leading the blind into a Japanese style, decades worth of real estate abyss. Glad to see that some managed to sell up in time though, even if publicly claiming all is well. kay:

234Sale you are not intellectually capable of discussing issues with me on the level which is why when the going gets tough you waive your MOD card and start warning me, and banning me, moving discussions away from the mainstream view, and historically editing posts to cover your tracks. 

When your lying in bed tonight struggling to get to sleep. spare a thought to all of those Ubora investors who took your information as factual when reading your posts and purchased in your development at Dh 2,500 psf and higher.


----------



## AltinD

1. Moving the discussion here was the best and logical thing to do, considering it was a forum related problem and this is the appropriate thread for those kind of issues.

2. The U-Bora interior pictures were shown only to demonstrate the capabilities of a wide-angle camera lens. I would have also posted some if I had any.

3. All the rest is just he said/she said that serves no purposes, neither changes anything so faster you (both) drop it, better it will be.



Now, for all you guys' amusement, there's a Scottish politician that has registered his profile on the forum who goes around advertising himself and his "policies" :rofl:


----------



## 234sale

I sleep very well at night, like a baby.. Sorry I dont spend more than 2 seconds on reply's, no actual thinking goes into the content.

As to the website, skyscraperlist.com, it's a feeder to SSC. I have to have it though as it combats copyright infringments.

No one in the main threads complains (Supertalls Thread, Skyscraper Thread), they just borrow images to share anywhere on ssc..


----------



## bizzybonita

...


----------



## bizzybonita

To close 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1223515


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575566


----------



## 234sale

done


----------



## bizzybonita

^^  cool


----------



## bizzybonita

Close

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65474511#post65474511

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227335


----------



## bizzybonita

DONE!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=66111967#post66111967


----------



## The-King

Mods please check the Burj Khalifa thread. I think johnny rotten 13 deserves a ban.


----------



## jeetha

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1110091

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=642584

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1092333

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=953126

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=854006

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=854004

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=819748

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663820

All this threads can be deleted as they are just rubbish or created by mistake. 

Please closed or delete them…..Thanks


----------



## suspiria

*copyright infringement*

Why is everybody on this forum always cut and paste entire articles instead of expressing opinions, (ban threats?).
However exerpts or links are ok, reproductions of complete articles without editor consent constitute copyright infringement and I am surprised mods allow it.


----------



## The-King

The following threads in the Dubai Project Development section should be deleted:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018697
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=797330
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786552
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750976
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=727998
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=632685
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613396
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=613151

These threads should be renamed:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1232731 to: 
#PROJECT: MEYDAN METROPOLIS 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585266 to:
#PROJECT: RESIDENTIAL CITY (DWC)

+ please move this post to the Meydan Metropolis thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784394 (and delete thread)

+ please move this post to the Godolphin River City thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784398 (and delete thread)


----------



## The-King

Anybody????


----------



## bizzybonita

To SkyMajlis

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1259691


----------



## The-King

Palm Jumeirah thread, The World thread... 

please check..

Thanks for cleaning the Project Development section


----------



## bizzybonita

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=68725261#post68725261


----------



## bizzybonita

T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=404176&page=7


----------



## Parisian Girl

Please change thread title to completed and move to completed section. Thanks! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69042397#post69042397


----------



## bizzybonita

On Hold

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=268233&page=65

G/W

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616784


----------



## bizzybonita

DONE!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=874596


----------



## cazzie

*Mods!*

What about banning uvwx274? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129135


----------



## unknownpleasures

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1041293&highlight=


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1291353

Spam! uvwx274...

and here on the philipines forum..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1291357&highlight=

Started two new threads with this spam!


----------



## The-King

The Dubai Sports City main thread is horrible. Investment discussion, personal insults and off-topic discussion...


----------



## The-King

Dubai Media Section, please ban Thomas Meyer he is a spammer...


----------



## bizzybonita

DONE!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70551655#post70551655


----------



## unknownpleasures

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358434&page=91


Today, 02:28 AM #1812
Fsrykutu
Registered User

Join Date: Jan 2011
Posts: 43

....


----------



## AltinD

^^ That's not in the UAE section ... and why would you repost here the entire spam messagge, including the links? :weird:


----------



## unknownpleasures

SkyscraperCity > World Development News Forums > Supertalls
Reload this Page DUBAI | Infinity Tower | 306m | 1005ft | 76 fl | U/C 

Isn't the infinity tower in the uae section? btw the message was removed!

Sorry thought was the best way you could see it was advertising!


----------



## unknownpleasures

here;s another 
Rufi Twin Towers Thread DSC
January 7th, 2011, 07:08 PM #465
Nitin007

Advertising...see the number advertised...put into google and you get classified ad!

I won't post the ad advertising their number here!.....


----------



## bizzybonita

On Hold !

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407999&page=8


----------



## unknownpleasures

Today, 12:54 PM #1
huizhendv
Registered User

Join Date: Jan 2011
Posts: 1


----------



## bizzybonita

UNDER C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=585118&page=2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421664&page=9


----------



## 234sale

^^ Then change them then


----------



## bizzybonita

234sale said:


> ^^ Then change them then


Can't wait


----------



## 234sale

The rain today is an omen,,, who you gonna ban 1st?


----------



## bizzybonita

^^ you know what i like sports city threads a lot of good stuff need to look after


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

Completed

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72656553#post72656553

Source:http://ae.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZAWYA20110218102557/New office spaces to test Dubai's market


----------



## AltinD

^^ Done, thanks.


----------



## Face81

How about fixing the grammatical errors in the thread titles?

"Never Build" should be "Never Built"

"Dubai Constructions Update" should be "Dubai Construction Updates" 

Thanks, mods


----------



## The-King

please clean up the Palm Deira thread!!!


----------



## The-King

Palm Jumeirah thread! racist comments and thus also very very off topic!


----------



## Imre

234sale said:


> *Please stay within our rules*
> forum rules




2. No advertising is allowed on this forum. Links to real estate sites and* trying to advertise other forums (and comparing to SSC) will not be tolerated. This includes signatures, forum postings and Private Messages. *

Forum rules :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=377&a=221

:rofl:

:rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## 234sale

So I'll have to ban both of us,, you for your blog spot and agent activities...


----------



## Imre

Blogspot is just a personal blog not a forum


----------



## 234sale

ok will change the rules...

And move this to the correct place..

We offered you many times to be a moderator,, do you still want it..


----------



## Imre

234sale said:


> ok will change the rules...
> 
> And move this to the correct place..
> 
> We offered you many times to be a moderator,, do you still want it..


Rules have been changed 

2. No advertising is allowed on this forum. Links to real estate sites and trying to advertise other websites (and comparing to SSC) will not be tolerated. This includes signatures, forum postings and Private Messages. 


:cheers:

Anyway many adverts here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=178639&page=50


----------



## 234sale

Rules say website now..

You'll have to take it higher or ask another mod if it's a problem for you..

Actually my images get reposted throughout SSC, like yours..

I also posts in other sections, and no other mod or admin has complained.

Thanks for the ads,, It will be dealt with..

P.S... Your still welcome to be a moderator at any time, just ask as we will make you an honourary one.. (need to check 1st but I think no-one will object)


----------



## Imre

I dont have any problems with that, I just checked the rules after your post and it was funny about the forums ...

I have never complained here, everything is fine for me


----------



## 234sale

The rules can and do get broken,, SSC isn't a democracy,, It's a privately owned forum that we use. 

But,, the Torch Thread was getting out of control,, now we have a select thread, this may change if it doesn't work out.


----------



## glover

^^^^ is this allowed in skyscrapercity! to have religious signatures like the post above!


----------



## jeetha

glover said:


> ^^^^ is this allowed in skyscrapercity! to have religious signatures like the post above!


I thought the same.

Moderators please look into this.


----------



## Sid

jeetha said:


> I thought the same.
> 
> Moderators please look into this.


recalled


----------



## Imre

glover said:


> ^^^^ is this allowed in skyscrapercity! to have religious signatures like the post above!


From the forum rules:

*6. Signatures: *

- Siglines must be 5 lines of default sized text (including spacing).

- Keep in mind that oversized fonts decrease the number of lines allowed.

- No font over size 4 is allowed.

- Siglines cannot have an offensive, nationalistic, racist or any other kind of negative connotation to them.

- Wild colors, and other kinds of graphical tricks done to grab attention are exactly what isn't allowed. Siglines are meant to inform, not distract or grab attention.

- Lastly, you are not permitted to quote other members in your sigs for any reason.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=377&a=221


----------



## 234sale

The sig was deleted as it was far to long


----------



## Face81

Business Bay and Dubailand threads are full of investment discussions, which is ruining loads of threads!


----------



## Face81

This guy needs to be disciplined... ESPECIALLY as it's not the first time! :bash:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77244697#post77244697


----------



## Imre

Would be a good idea re-organise the completed section, big mess there at the moment and difficult to find anything now.

At least we should create few main groups , like 

Dubai Marina -JLT
TECOM- MEDIA CITY -AL BARSHA
Palm Jumeirah
SZR-DIFC
Downtown Dubai-Business Bay
Dubailand-DSO-DSC-IMPZ
Deira-Bur Dubai- Dubai Creek-DFC

.. or something like this..

Any idea ?


----------



## Parisian Girl

Never built section please. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=81064086#post81064086

:cheers2:


----------



## 234sale

^^ Done


----------



## AltinD

The 'completed section' chaos is indeed something to look intoo.


----------



## Imre

AltinD said:


> The 'completed section' chaos is indeed something to look intoo.


Good job for you and all moderators

:cheers:


----------



## True Blue

AltinD said:


> The 'completed section' chaos is indeed something to look intoo.


Can the format of the under construction section not just be copied. Or would it not just be as easy to move everything back to the classified sections but with the header "COMPLETED"

I agree, the completed section is too large for the content and it is difficult to find a project there.


----------



## Zengana

*Lift the ban on micmonro1*



FWIW said:


> Why has Lily been banned?


Simple she speaks the truth and she is being silenced but I already have her email and contacted her.

I urge you to join me in asking the moderator to lift the ban.


----------



## FWIW

Zengana said:


> Simple she speaks the truth and she is being silenced but I already have her email and contacted her.
> 
> I urge you to join me in asking the moderator to lift the ban.


I agree - Lilly will be missed on SSC. Sale - please reconsider the ban. Is it permanent or temporary? I am sure she will comply with the new rules.


----------



## Imre

FWIW said:


> I agree - Lilly will be missed on SSC. Sale - please reconsider the ban. Is it permanent or temporary? I am sure she will comply with the new rules.


All great people gone, High Times was banned after he had an argument with moderators , he was one of the greatest contributor here.

:cheers:


----------



## Imre

234sale said:


> No Problems :cheers:
> 
> Imre..
> 
> You have to respect the fact that Bando has sold the U-Bora Tower..
> 
> Bando as a developer has done everything,, inc handing over title deed..
> 
> Your attacks, for the building,, attack other owners


You should handle this thread as a moderator and not as a Bando employee, sales person, building manager or whatever you call yourself, that would be the correct way.

I think I was always correct , developer changed a lot since 2008 .

I dont have problem with the price , delays etc.. my biggest problem is the unprofessional communication from the developer side.


----------



## 234sale

Ok..


----------



## 234sale

Imre said:


> All great people gone, High Times was banned after he had an argument with moderators , he was one of the greatest contributor here.
> 
> :cheers:


Lily is already back after a day ban..

High Times attacked many.. Moderators all agreed with the Ban (He is already back with a different agenda)


Now yo trying desperately to attack me..

But If you want me to go,, I will retire.. Imre..

If you get to be a moderator, you will see the backend of SSC with me always fully supporting you..

:cheers:

Your Updates are 50% of the content on SSC


----------



## Imre

234sale said:


> Now yo trying desperately to attack me..


Its not a personal attacking , I dont have any problem with you , I just dont like few people in your office and their communication style , thats all. :bash:

Its nothing about you , I can promise


----------



## Imre

Anyway , I think its time to change the status here, site is empty everyone gone:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433767&page=185

Their spokeperson still ON HOLiDay ?


----------



## bizzybonita

I don't know why we believe that the developers is computerized , it's a new market first at all ,still prime till now with less protection for investors and finally we already know there is no trust on Off Plan Investment for the whole region not only here on UAE... 

It's quite obviously for everyone who try real estate market (DxB) that there is No trust for post sales Delivery and also warranty for everything to be like what it is on catalog !!! 

Putting on mind no attack/defense on any of these developers. 

In other words, Tomorrow after all projects get done we will open because we are so kind a Management services thread for all developers + free telephone Numbers for customer care of SSC Team to follow up each case and shortly we will change our name from SSC to SSC Plus ...

My Advise is closing all developers sub threads and focus on each thread's project only .

So please any suggestion P.M me or any of our UAE Mod Team 

PS: about my situation i having an idea to sale some dental units through this website by 2030 but iam waiting SSC NEW Version


----------



## Imre

Bizzy, you have got a small job, just have a look the JLT section


----------



## bizzybonita

DdDONE !


----------



## Imre

bizzybonita said:


> DdDONE !


Just half done

Someone just flooded the whole section with rubbish !


----------



## I Know

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?a=802

Please see


----------



## Dubai_Steve

Needs attention

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85976278#post85976278


----------



## Parisian Girl

Completed section please :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018067


----------



## Parisian Girl

Thanks

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87238594#post87238594


----------



## Face81

Lots of pollution in the majority of threads. Borderline spam posting of repeat posts all related to the Emaar case!!

A clean up and warning are required, please.


----------



## 234sale

post links,, but will go fishing quickly..

:cheers:


----------



## 234sale

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=111556&page=86

This stuff.. otherwise another mod has taken it down already


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

here are some I found...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87254256#post87254256

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87254311#post87254311

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446604&highlight=

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=136404&highlight=

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179383&highlight=

ALL abt that emaar case...

R


----------



## 234sale

^^ Done, except the last one which I left..

Also the Senior Admin of the SSC, Jan, has promoted ParisianGirl to moderator. 
Congratulations.. PG


----------



## bizzybonita

Congratulations PG


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Thanks, I've had a look but before I move anything are you sure all the ones you mentioned are completed? Some certainly are for sure.


some of em has no sources that tells the building's statuses but from the last updates u can tell for sure if they are done or not!!!


----------



## UAE Investor

Parisian Girl said:


> Done! :cheers2:


thanks.......


----------



## Parisian Girl

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> some of em has no sources that tells the building's statuses but from the last updates u can tell for sure if they are done or not!!!


Yes, that's why I was asking. Some of these projects haven't had any updates in a very long time. They may very well be completed but we will wait a little longer for confirmation on some of those. I will move the rest.

:cheers2:


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

:cheers::banana:


----------



## VCollaborator

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102832625#post102832625

Can the above thread please be moved to the the Dubailand Section. 










http://www.diamond-developers.ae/sc-location.html


----------



## Parisian Girl

Done! :cheers2:


----------



## city of the future

Corporate tower and Wind towers have now restarted, can we put them back as U/C yet?


----------



## firoz bharmal

CAn any one stop/Delete Spam of call girls around in UAE thread....!....Spam is acting on on date 21th OCT 2014....


----------



## firoz bharmal

Can any one reduces page size of section "Photo Forum thread Dubai Life Style " .....cause it take too much pictures in one page (take higher time to load)so do some setting reduce the page size.....!


----------



## AltinD

^^ Don't post more than 3 - 4 pictures for posts ... problem solved!


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

I HAVE A SUGGESTION

for the projects that has no news or updates for more than 5 years(But Approved and not canceled) should be moved to a new Sub Forum within UAE Forum under the name of (Approved Projects) there are at least 250 threads that would fit this category..and since the MODs take it personal if i dig up old threads and delete my posts, this would be a great suggestion... who ever in favor for this suggestion please say so...and MODs as well

Thanx


----------



## The-King

yes good idea! that would certainly help cleaning up all the subforums!


----------



## UAE Investor

I think that would be considered more work to do by the mods here ....

You might get banned for even suggesting it!

DSC threads always difficult to get things done ,i made recent request for completed building to be moved,but as i said its all most like a confrontation ,like who the hell are you to tell us what todo!( Paris the exception, Bless her!)

I did post in a polite way,not that i have any respect for them!

Recent and not so recent completion,s in DSC ,just in case someone in Modland give,s a hoot ?

Arena residence 
Red Residence 
Canal residence west
DSC Academy,s
Gallery Villas

:cheers:


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

i am one of the oldest members here..and if i get banned by just trying to make things clear..this is gonna be absurd


----------



## UAE Investor

DR.SHREJMAN said:


> i am one of the oldest members here..and if i get banned by just trying to make things clear..this is gonna be absurd


Yeah well ,you might be liked here...

I think to my mind I came in after they had all the fun,and it,s like who are you?

Do you know what I mean,it's like they have seen it all before yawnnnnn!

:cheers:


----------



## hemelboorder

*RERA shuts down owners associations' discussion forums!*

In a drastic act of censorship, RERA has collectively shut down all community forums offered by at least one management company. It seems that these have been used as a platform for free speech (that would of course be unacceptable in Dubai  ).

The spread of information that is unflattering for the government is officially forbidden. RERA is the government's Real Estate Regulation Authority.
Property management companies often provide a web-based information platform as a service to the owners of a particular development. These include a discussion forum, on which owners can exchange information directly. 

An excerpt from the management company's message:

*"To comply with the applicable laws and the code of ethics governing Owner Associations in Dubai, we have reviewed the use of the Community Wall, which is a feature of the online Community Portal. On the direction of the regulator, Real Estate Regulatory Agency (RERA), the Community Wall will now be discontinued across all (...)managed communities - all other features of the Community Portal will remain active. 
This action is being taken to safeguard the interests of all parties and to avoid any legal action from the authorities with regard to posts that may not be credible, could be misleading or considered libelous."*

One can speculate on what news was being exchanged. Was it the fire safety situation in Dubai? The erratic moves RERA makes with respect to individual investors? 
At least there still is Skyscrapercity to resort to...


----------



## UAE Investor

hemelboorder said:


> At least there still is Skyscrapercity to resort to...




You might have to speak here in code abbreviations ?...... so no one else understands !


:007:


----------



## AltinD

FYI



Jan said:


> Since we have been receiving warnings over old tinypic url's that have been re-used and now showing pr0n instead of skyscraper, I disabled it altogether. Tinypic is a temporary hosting site which for some reason re-uses url, making them a liability to sites like these. Sorry about that, but thanks for understanding.


You can use imgur.com instead.


----------



## Raneeen

*Agreed..!*



UAE Investor said:


> I think that would be considered more work to do by the mods here ....
> 
> You might get banned for even suggesting it!
> 
> DSC threads always difficult to get things done ,i made recent request for completed building to be moved,but as i said its all most like a confrontation ,like who the hell are you to tell us what todo!( Paris the exception, Bless her!)
> 
> I did post in a polite way,not that i have any respect for them!
> 
> Recent and not so recent completion,s in DSC ,just in case someone in Modland give,s a hoot ?
> 
> Arena residence
> Red Residence
> Canal residence west
> DSC Academy,s
> Gallery Villas
> 
> :cheers:


I'm agreed with you UAE Investor :nocrook:


----------



## UAE Investor

Maybe we could have a sub forum for damaged building in UAE?

:cheers:


----------

